# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Raidekerroin

## janihyvarinen

> Oletan  koska asiasta ei ole luotettavaa tietoa  että raideliikenteen busseja suurempi suosio perustuu pääasiassa parempaan matkustusmukavuuteen ja pieneltä osin tunnesyihin. Eli raideliikennettä pidetään kivempana kuin busseja, jotka ovat vain autoja.


Tätä olisikin hyvä tutkia. Subjektiivisiin kokemuksiin perustuen esittäisin hypoteesin, että raideliikenteen busseja parempi houkuttavuus perustuu seuraaviin komponentteihin:

a) mainitsemasi parempi matkustusmukavuus (vähemmän huojuntaa, tasaisemmat kiihdytykset ja jarrutukset, enemmän tilaa)

b) subjektiivinen nopeuden kokemus (mikä voi johtua joko aidosta nopeusedusta tai sitten etuuksien / oman väylän takaamasta matkan etemisestä tasaisesti koko ajan, eli siitä ettei tarvitse pysähtyä liikennevaloihin)  <-- tämä tekijä vaikuttaa tietysti vain silloin kun se on olemassa

c) matkustuskokemuksen selkeys (reitti ja/tai pysäkit näkyvät konkreettisesti katukuvassa, reitti on pysyvä verrattuna bussiin jonka reitti voi muuttua yhtäkkiä ennalta arvaamatta, selkeä matkustajainformaatio)

Tekijään c) liittyen uskoisin että raideliikenteen selkeät reittikartat nimettyine asemineen / pysäkkeineen vaikuttavat enemmän kuin yleisesti arvataankaan.

Olen jo monesti ehdottanut, että tämän tekijän vaikutusta voisi testata laatimalla bussien reittikartta raideliikennekartan muotoon, vahvasti yksinkertaistettuna. Pysäkkien nimeämistä pitäisi toki siistiä ja linjoja vähän järjestellä jotta tämä onnistuisi riittävän selkeästi ja yksinkertaisesti. Lisäksi pysäkkien merkitsemiseen ja muuhun matkustajainfoon pitäisi kiinnittää paljon nykyistä enemmän huomiota. Jos nämä toimenpiteet toteutettaisiin, nähtäisiin selvästi paljonko niillä on vaikutusta bussiliikenteen houkuttavuuteen verrattuna nykyisiin järjestelyihin.

Parasta on että nämä uudistukset eivät itsessään ole kauhean kalliita. Uuden kartan suunnittelu on kertasatsaus, jossa eniten vaikuttaa pätevän infograafikon palkka. Pysäkkien nimeäminen ja vähän uusia kylttejä sinne tänne maksaa vähän enemmän, ja potentiaalisesti kalleinta olisi yksinkertaistaa reittejä, koska tämä vaikuttaisi kalustokiertoihin. Mutta mitään investointeja kiinteään infraan ei tarvittaisi.

Mutta miksiköhän näitä toimenpiteitä ei ole juuri edes kokeiltu?

----------


## kuukanko

> Mutta miksiköhän näitä toimenpiteitä ei ole juuri edes kokeiltu?


Länsinaapurissa on, siellä sitä kutsutaan nimityksellä "tänk spårvagn, ta buss".

Esim. Jönköpingissä on kolme busseilla hoidettavaa runkolinjaa, jotka on linjakartassa merkitty omilla väreillään. Samat värit toistuvat bussien pysäkeillä ja linjakilvissä (kuva Lauri Rädyn sivuilta).

Jo keskisuurissakin kaupungeissa (kuten Jönköping) bussilinjoja on niin paljon, että kaikkia ei voida nostaa tähän tyyliin esiin, tai muuten ne puuroutuvat taas yhdeksi ja samaksi massaksi. Siksi Jönköpingissäkin on vain muutama runkolinja ja muut ovat kartalla perinteisempään malliin (pysäkit on kyllä merkitty selkeämmin kuin monien muiden kaupunkien kartoissa).

----------


## petteri

> c) matkustuskokemuksen selkeys (reitti ja/tai pysäkit näkyvät konkreettisesti katukuvassa, reitti on pysyvä verrattuna bussiin jonka reitti voi muuttua yhtäkkiä ennalta arvaamatta, selkeä matkustajainformaatio)
> 
> Tekijään c) liittyen uskoisin että raideliikenteen selkeät reittikartat nimettyine asemineen / pysäkkeineen vaikuttavat enemmän kuin yleisesti arvataankaan.


Matkustuskokemuksen selkeys on yksi tekijä. Mutta miksi? Ihminen on evoluution aikana oppinut etsimään polkuja eli helppoja reittejä paikasta toiseen. Raiteet muodostavat selkeän polun kaupunkiympäristössä.

Olisi ihan mielenkiintoinen kokeilu merkitä joku hyvin korkean käyttöasteen bussireitti vaikka punaisella väriasfaltilla ja katsoa miten se vaikuttaisi matkustajamääriiin. 

Vaikka ei se kaikkea selitä, paljon suurempi osa pikkupojista ihailee junia kuin busseja. Se, joka osaa selittää mistä tuo johtuu, selvittää osan raidekerroin ilmiön mysteeristä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Länsinaapurissa on, siellä sitä kutsutaan nimityksellä "tänk spårvagn, ta buss".
> 
> Esim. Jönköpingissä on kolme busseilla hoidettavaa runkolinjaa, jotka on linjakartassa merkitty omilla väreillään. Samat värit toistuvat bussien pysäkeillä ja linjakilvissä (kuva Lauri Rädyn sivuilta).


Mielenkiintoinen kokeilu. Tässä ollaan selvästi oikeilla jäljillä, mutta jää hieman puolitiehen siitä mitä olin ajatellut.




> Jo keskisuurissakin kaupungeissa (kuten Jönköping) bussilinjoja on niin paljon, että kaikkia ei voida nostaa tähän tyyliin esiin, tai muuten ne puuroutuvat taas yhdeksi ja samaksi massaksi. Siksi Jönköpingissäkin on vain muutama runkolinja ja muut ovat kartalla perinteisempään malliin (pysäkit on kyllä merkitty selkeämmin kuin monien muiden kaupunkien kartoissa).


Juurikin. Tosin linjojen puuroutuminen on suurin ongelma nimenomaan keskusta-alueella, ei lähiöissä missä verkosto on harvempi.

Ehdottaisin tämän ongelman ratkaisuksi useampien linjojen niputtamista linjanipuksi eli siis yhdeksi virtuaalilinjaksi, jolla on useita päätepisteitä eri lähiöissä mutta sama runko-osuus keskusta-alueella. Linjanipulla olisi oma tunnusväri, ja näitä olisi maksimissaan puolesta tusinasta kymmenkuntaan. Kukin linjanippu puolestaan integroisi helposti 2-4 peruslinjaa eli sellaisella olisi päätepysäkkejä kummassakin päässä 2-4, yhteensä 4-8 kohdetta kaikkiaan. Tämä on vielä hallittava määrä ja täysin verrattavissa Lontoon District Linen, Pariisin RER C:n tai New Yorkin metrolinjojen kompleksisuusasteeseen.

Tällöin siis keskusta-alueella matkustettaessa viivojen määrä pysyisi kohtuudessa, ja pelkän tunnusvärin avulla osaisi nousta oikeaan bussiin. Lähiöön matkustettaessa pitäisi selvittää tunnusvärin lisäksi oikeaan päätepisteeseen menevän linjan tunnus.

New Yorkin metrokartta http://www.mta.info/nyct/maps/submap.htm on puhtain esimerkki tällaisesta. Jos jokainen erillinen linja olisi oma viivansa, Manhattan oli pelkkä iso sykkyrä. Mutta kun linjat A, C ja E kuvataan yhteisellä sinisellä viivalla; linjat B, D, F, ja V yhteisellä oranssilla viivalla; N, Q, R ja W yhteisellä keltaisella viivalla; 1, 2 ja 3 yhteisellä punaisella viivalla; sekä 4, 5 ja 6 yhteisellä vihreällä viivalla jne., pystytään diagrammi esittämään varsin selkeästi. Vasta keskustan ulkopuolella eri linjat haarautuvat omiin kohteisiinsa, mutta siellä taas linjoja ei kulje niin tiheästi että ne puuroutuisivat pahasti.

Uskoisin että tämä sama periaate toimisi hyvin bussien linjakartoissa nimenomaan puuroutumisen estämiseksi. Lisäksi pitäisi sen verran ainakin irtaantua puhtaasta maantieteellisestä esitystavasta että nuo linjaviivat esitettäisiin riittävän paksuina viivoina, vaikka sitten itse katua paksumpina. Kohtuullisella määrällä linjaviivoja (kuten edellä esitin) tämäkään ei ole ongelma. Myös kummallisimpia mutkia voisi oikoa,  kunhan pysäkkien sijainnit ovat riittävän realistisia: eihän sillä ole väliä missä bussi ajaa vaan missä se pysähtyy.

----------


## hylje

Mielestäni kirjoittaja janihyvarinen on oikealla polulla.

Nykyäänkin moottoritiet muodostavat runkolinjanippuja, jotka tunnistaa linjan vasemmanpuolisimmasta numerosta. Jos tietää numeron merkityksen, siis, joka on suuntaa-antavasti seuraava:

1xx - Länsiväylän suunta (Kampista ja Elieliltä)2xx - Turunväylän suunta (Kampista ja Elieliltä)3xx Vihdintien (120) suunta Kampista (kaukoliikenne) ja Elieliltä4xx - Hämeenlinnanväylän suunta Kampista (kauko) ja Elieliltä(5xx Poikittaisliikenne)6xx Tuusulanväylän (45) suunta Elieliltä ja Rautatientorilta7xx - Lahdenväylän suunta Kampista (kauko) Rautatientorilta(8xx - Helsingin ulkopuolelle jäävät säteittäislinjat)9xx - Itäväylän (170) suunta Kampista

Lisäämällä Helsingin sisäiset säteittäislinjat näihin nippuihin ja nippukohtaista markkinointia harjoittamalla HSL saisi erittäin selkeät ja toivottavasti samassa mitassa suositut runkolinjat pikkurahalla. Tilaajavärityksellä, jossa olisi huokeasti vaihdettava nippukohtainen raita vaunut saisi Jokerin tasolle näkyvyydessä. Seudun ulkopuolelle jatkuvat linjat saisivat ihanteellisesti kuulua myös moottoritienippuunsa, mutta poliittisista syistä en pidättäisi hengitystä.

Moottoritierungon korostaminen edellyttänee moottoritielle merkittävästi enemmän pysäkkejä, jotta moottoritierunko hyödyttäisi nyt korkeintaan maitolaiturilinjan palvelemia alueita junaradan tavoin.

----------


## vristo

> Länsinaapurissa on, siellä sitä kutsutaan nimityksellä "tänk spårvagn, ta buss".


Voisiko Sveitsin Zürichissä olla kyse samankaltaisesta asiasta kun uusia 24.7-metrisiä tuplaniveltrollikoita nimitetään termillä "LighTram" (aivan oikein: yksi iso T keskellä)? 

Täällä on puhuttu paljon termistä "raideliikennekerroin" ja voisiko olla niin, että myös tilavilla busseilla ja erityisesti nivelbusseilla on jonkinlainen vastaava kerroin? Itse muistan pitäneeni HKL:n liikennöimiä nivelbussilinjoja muita bussilinjoja laadukkaimpina vain siksi, etta niitä ajettiin noilla nivelbusseilla, jossa on runsaasti tilaa. Telibussilla ei mielestäni ole vastaava "statusta". Lisäksi hyvän nivelbussin kulkuominaisuudet ovat todella hyvät ja huomattavasti paremmat kuin kaksiakselisilla busseilla. Ajoin aikanaan ex-HKL 91-mallisilla nivelbusseilla aivan uutena ja voin sanoa, ettei bussi ja sen ajo- sekä kulkuominaisuudet juuri siitä paremmaksi tule.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Sekä johdinautojen että nk. runkobussien eli johdinauton tapaan selkeillä perusreitillä liikennöitävien linjojen, joita on toteutettu mm. Malmöön, Göteborgiin, Tukholmaan jne vaikutuksista käyttöön on tutkittua tietoa. Yleensä matkustajamäärän lisäys on ollut noin 5-30% kun on korvattu kohtuullisen laadukkaita bussilinjoja ja lisäys on samaa luokkaa johdinautolla ja muulla runkobussilinjastolla.

Lisäksi ovat tietysti täysin eri tasolle nostetut palvelut kuten Helsingin Jokeri tai Landskronan johdinauto, mutta niitä ei voi täysin verrata.

Raitiotiellä vastaavasti käytön lisäys on ollut luokkaa 20-100% kun on korvattu tehokkaita bussilinjoja.

En usko, että nivelautolla itsessään olisi positiivista kerrointa. Sen sijaan sillä, että linjan kapasiteettia lisätään, on varmasti positiivinen vaikutus.

----------


## Ertsu

Itse näkisin, että raideliikenteen suurin plussa on nopeus. Täällä Tampereella 15 minuutin henkilöautomatka kestää bussilla tunnin ja 15 min. Ratikan pitäisi kuitenkin kulkea omalla väylällään, jossa se saisi kulkea maksimissaan 100 km/h, jota kaupunkibussi ei edes kulje. Oma väylä keskustassa tarkoittaa käytännössä tunnelia.

----------


## vristo

> Voisiko Sveitsin Zürichissä olla kyse samankaltaisesta asiasta kun uusia 24.7-metrisiä tuplaniveltrollikoita nimitetään termillä "LighTram" (aivan oikein: yksi iso T keskellä)?


Vastaan täten itse itselleni.
Todentotta, näin on myös Zürichissä. Johdinautolinjat on merkitty kaupungin linjakarttaan (lataa ko. kartta VBZ:n virallisilta verkkosivuilta) erilaisilla väreillä raitioliikenteen tapaan, kun taas muu bussiliikenne on merkitty sinisillä viivoilla. Näin johdinautolinjoilla on "LighTram"-status, joka on aivan johdonmukainen. 

Jos ja kun johdinautoliikennettä perustetaan Helsinkiin uudestaan kannatan ehdottomasti tällaista ajatusta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Nykyäänkin moottoritiet muodostavat runkolinjanippuja, jotka tunnistaa linjan vasemmanpuolisimmasta numerosta. [...] Lisäämällä Helsingin sisäiset säteittäislinjat näihin nippuihin ja nippukohtaista markkinointia harjoittamalla HSL saisi erittäin selkeät ja toivottavasti samassa mitassa suositut runkolinjat pikkurahalla. Tilaajavärityksellä, jossa olisi huokeasti vaihdettava nippukohtainen raita vaunut saisi Jokerin tasolle näkyvyydessä.


Veikkaisin että tämä saattaisi toimia. Itselläni - kun en tunne Helsingin bussireitistön perusperiaatteitakaan - on todella korkea kynnys nousta Helsingissä bussiin vaikka lähijunalla ja metrolla kuljenkin ihan sujuvasti.

Joskus takavuosina opettelin kylläkin menemään Ruoholahden pysäkille, kun joku ystävällisesti kertoi että kaikki sillä pysäkillä pysähtyvät bussit jatkavat Länsiväylälle, ja vastaavasti tiesin oikean pysäkin Länsiväylän varressa, missä piti jäädä pois.

Jos tämä tieto olisi ollut "julkisesti saatavilla" (=siis siten että törmäisin siihen jotenkin automaattisesti - vaikkapa selkeästi joukkoliikennekartoissa - ilman että tarvitsee sitä aktiivisesti etsiä) olisi työnantaja varmaan vuosien varrella säästänyt muutaman kymmenen taksimatkaa päärautatieaseman ja Espoon välillä. Varsinkin kun taksin saanti ei aina ollut itsestäänselvää vaan pahimmillaan sitä joutui aamun klo 8.30 - 9.00 ruuhkassa rautatieasemalla jonottamaan puoli tuntia eli pidempään kuin mitä matka kaikkineen kesti metrolla Ruoholahteen, bussilla eteenpäin ja kävelynä pysäkiltä kohteeseen.




> Moottoritierungon korostaminen edellyttänee moottoritielle merkittävästi enemmän pysäkkejä, jotta moottoritierunko hyödyttäisi nyt korkeintaan maitolaiturilinjan palvelemia alueita junaradan tavoin.


Uskon kyllä että tämä niputtaminen konseptuaalisesti toimisi moottorietä kulkevienkin linjojen kanssa, mutta valitettavasti sillä ei päästä eroon moottoritien perusheikkoudesta eli siitä että se on kaukana kaikesta. Lisäpysäkit auttavat vain rajallisesti. Niputuksen perustehtävä eli keskustan linjojen yksinkertaistuminen kyllä toteutuisi.

Näkisin että parhaat hyödyt saataisiin Tampereen tapaisissa kaupungeissa, joissa on tavallisia katuja (kuten Pispalan valtatie, Teiskontie, Sammon valtatie, Hatanpään valtatie jne.) keskustan sisääntuloväylinä. Palvelu näiden varrella on parhaimmillaan superhyvää, mutta hajautunut niin monen linjan kesken, ettei keskiverto satunnaismatkustaja osaa ilman suurta vaivannäköä identifioida kaikkia niitä linjoja, joilla hän pääsisi kohteeseensa. Linjojen niputtaminen yhteen toisi selkeyttä.

Tämä olisi tärkeää varsinkin siksi että veikkaisin että suurin osa matkoista kuuluu kategorioihin a) lähiöstä keskustaan, b) lähiöstä sisääntuloväylälle ennen keskustaa tai c) lähiöstä sisääntuloväylälle keskustan jälkeen eikä niinkään d) lähiöstä keskustan kautta lähiöön. Oman lähiön linja on helppo oppia, mutta jos jatkaa keskustan ohi toisen sisääntuloväylän varrelle, niin haaste onkin siinä miten yhtäkkiä oppii puoli tusinaa linjanumeroa ja pitää ne mielessään. Tai jos kohde vaihtelee: täytyy koko ajan tarkistaa linjakartasta.

Ei hyvä. Parempi olisi selkeyttää itse järjestelmää ja tehdä matkustaminen niin helpoksi kuin mahdollista. Silloin se on myös houkuttavimmillaan.

----------


## ultrix

Tampereen osalta tilanteeseen auttaisi toisessa ketjussa käsitelty linjakarttavisioni vuodelle 2020: raitiolinjojen lisäksi 9 tiheintä bussilinjaa omalle värilleen, seutulinjat ja kaupunkilinjat eri väreille.

----------


## Ertsu

> Tampereen osalta tilanteeseen auttaisi toisessa ketjussa käsitelty linjakarttavisioni vuodelle 2020: raitiolinjojen lisäksi 9 tiheintä bussilinjaa omalle värilleen, seutulinjat ja kaupunkilinjat eri väreille.


En tuohon niin tarkkaan tutustunut, mutta se yksi asia vielä kaivelee. Miksei Santalahdesta Lentsuun voisi tehdä pengersiltaa, jota vain ratikat saisivat käyttää ? Se nopeuttaisi huomattavasti matkaa Lentsusta keskustaan ja houkuttelisi monen lensulaisen jättämään auton kotiin. Pengersillan keskipaikkeilla saisi olla 4-5 m:n levyinen kulkuaukko pienveneille.

----------


## hylje

> Uskon kyllä että tämä niputtaminen konseptuaalisesti toimisi moottorietä kulkevienkin linjojen kanssa, mutta valitettavasti sillä ei päästä eroon moottoritien perusheikkoudesta eli siitä että se on kaukana kaikesta. Lisäpysäkit auttavat vain rajallisesti. Niputuksen perustehtävä eli keskustan linjojen yksinkertaistuminen kyllä toteutuisi.


Lisäpysäkkien tarkoitus on selkiyttää vuorovalikoimaa tuottamalla toissijaisia yhteyksiä poikittaislinjojen kanssa. Nyt erityisesti Lahdenväylän suunnassa osa busseista jää moottoritieltä jo Jakomäessä ja osa vasta Koivukylässä, eikä välillä ole ainuttakaan pysäkkiä. Väärään bussiin nouseminen viekin toiselle puolelle kaupunkia.

Jos pysäkkejä olisi hieman useammin, rungon alkupäähän matkaava voisi valita minkä tahansa oikeanvärisen vaunun ja pahimmillaan joutuu vaihtamaan poikittaislinjaan päämäärään päästäkseen. Toivottavasti tuleva liikennetilaaja pystyy tuottamaan liikenteenohjausta johon kuuluu vaihtolupaukset -- vaihdon kohde odottaa pysäkillä tarpeen mukaan vaihtajia, jos aikataulut eivät osukkaan yhteen.

Järjestelyn ajatuksena onkin parantaa palvelua päällekkäisyyksiä karsien, tavoitteena täydemmät (=taloudellisemmat) vaunut hiljaiseen aikaan. Ruuhka-aikaan suoria linjoja voidaan nykytapaan ajaa ympäri seutua, koska harva linja kärsii heikosta käyttöasteesta ruuhka-aikaan.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tampereen osalta tilanteeseen auttaisi toisessa ketjussa käsitelty linjakarttavisioni vuodelle 2020: raitiolinjojen lisäksi 9 tiheintä bussilinjaa omalle värilleen, seutulinjat ja kaupunkilinjat eri väreille.


Joo, printtasin tämän kyllä jo eilen ja yritin lueskella huolella. Erittäin hyvä yritys (ja näkyy että tähän on mennyt paljon työtä), mutta pari pientä yksityiskohtaa häiritsee minua.

1) Runkolinja-ajatus on oikeansuuntainen, mutta kuten aiemmin esitettiin, näiden määrän lisääntyminen johtaa linjojen puuroutumiseen keskustassa. Kymmenkunta runkolinjaa ratikan ja tavallisten bussilinjojen päälle on hahmotuskyvyn ylärajoilla.

2) Tavalliset bussilinjat on edelleen merkitty tavallisella peruslinjaviivalla, joka ryhmittää esim. Pispalan valtatiellä yhteen julman määrän linjoja. Pysäkkejä ei ole merkitty.

3) Linjojen määrä ja kohtuullisen tiukka pitäytyminen maantieteessä johtaa siihen, että linjat on merkitty hyvin ohuilla viivoilla, mikä myös johtaa niiden puuroutumiseen.

4) Edelleen maantieteeseen pitäytyminen ja suuren alueen kattaminen johtavat siihen, että tekstit jäävät hyvin pieniksi, kun tämän tulostaa A4-kokoon (printterini suurin paperikoko), vaikka sitten kaikkein parhaalla tulostuslaadulla. Konseptiesityksenä tai suunnitteludokumenttina hyvä, mutta ei infomateriaalina satunnaiselle matkustajalle.

5) Sisällön puolesta minua vähän mietityttää se, että paikka paikoin näyttää siltä, että ratikan ja lähijunan tulo ei muuta radikaalisti jäljelle jäävää bussilinjastoa. Yhtäkkiä katsoen päällekäisyyksiä näyttäisi olevan paljon ja bussilinjat edelleen yhtä mutkittelevia kuin nykyään. Tulee mieleen onko mitään järkeä että lähes kaikilla keskustan kaduilla kulkee joku bussilinja, esim. Pispalanharjun linja kulkee edelleen Satamakatua pitkin. Kyseessä on kuitenkin (ainakin nykyisellään) harvaan ajettu linja, josta on vaikea kuvitella kauheasti hyötyä niille, jotka kulkevat Satamakadun varrelle. Nopeammin sinne kävelee Hämeenkadulta kuin odottaa pitkään bussia pysäkillä. Eikä Pispalasta ole Satamakadulle sen enempää luonnollista asiointia kuin muualtakaan.

Itse olisin karsinut bussiliikenteen mutkittelua enemmän, keskittänyt liikenteen keskustassa enemmän samoille kaduille (vaikkapa sitten niin että Hämeenkatu - Hämeensiltaa lukuunottamatta - olisi varattu vain ratikalle ja bussilinjat kulkisivat Satakunnankatua ja Hatanpään valtatietä + mahdollisesti Satamakatua).

Mieleen tulee myös kannattaisiko Pispalan ja Tahmelan linjat yhdistää lenkillä yhteen Ahjolan ja Pispalantorin kautta, jolloin reittiä voisi ajaa vaikka vähän tiheämmin pienellä kalustolla ja se tarjoaisi hyvät asiointiyhteydet vaikkapa Ansiokalliolta ja Tahmelasta Ylä-Pispalaan, missä alueen asiamiesposti toimii Ahjolan pysäkillä R-Kioskin yhteydessä. Myös Pispalaa ja Pyynikkiä kiertävien turistien ja lenkkeilijöiden kannalta tuollainen palvelisi erinomaisesti ja lisäisi reitin käyttäjämääriä.

Jos sivuutan sisältöä koskevat mutinani ja ajattelen pelkkää ulkoasua niin uskoisin että nimenomaan tämä kartta hyötyisi linjanippuajattelusta, jolloin kaikki linjat saisi nostettua selkeämmin esiin eikä tarvitsisi tyytyä puffaamaan vain kymmentä tärkeintä linjaa. Tosin jotta tuo olisi toteuttamiskelpoinen, niin sitten kyllä sisältöönkin pitäisi koskea sen verran että todellakin karsittaisiin turhat yksittäisten linjojen rönsyt keskustasta ja yhdisteltäisiin heilurilinjojen itä- ja länsipäät siten että minimoitaisiin turha mutkikkuus.

Mutta en halua lytätä liikaa. Oikein hyvä kartta sinänsä. Hienoa että joku osaa ja ehtii värkätä näitä keskustelun pohjaksi. Kiitos!  :Very Happy:  Itselläni ei oikein ole aikaa, oikeita työkaluja, viitseliäisyyttä tai taitoja.

----------


## GM 5

Raidekertoimesta on jo tehty tutkimuksia.

Katrin Megel kirjoitti 2001 aiheesta Diplomityönsä Dresdenin teknillisellä yliopistolla (Fakultät Naturwissenschaften, Fachrichtung Psychologie): 
"Schienenbonus: Nur ein Mythos? – Bus oder Bahn im Regionalverkehr – Schemata und Präferenzen" eli käännettynä suunnilleen: Raidekerroin: pelkkää tarua? - Bussi vai juna alueellisessa liikenteessä - kaavat ja mieltymykset

Diplomityö on lyhennettynä (alkuperäinen on 116 sivua pitkä) luettavissa "Der Nahverkehr"- lehdessä numero 06/2001 sivuilla 20-23.

Tutkimuksessa kävi ilmi, että kysytyistä 63% valitsisi raidekulkuneuvon bussin sijaan, vaikka matka-aika olisi molemmilla sama. Erityisesti nuoremmat ja työssäkäyvät suosivat raidekulkuneuvoja, kun taas vanhemmat ikäluokat (seniorit) suosivat busseja. Tuloilla ja sukupuolella ei ollut mainittavaa vaikutusta kulkuneuvon valinnassa. 

Henkilöt, joilla on jo monia kokemuksia junalla kulkemisesta valitsivat 93,8% tapauksista raidekulkuneuvon bussia mieluisammaksi. Mitä korkempi koulutus, sitä voimakkaammin suosittiin raidekulkuneuvoja. 

Huomattavaa oli myös, ettei löytynyt minkäänlaista vaikutusta kulkuneovon valintaan niillä, jotka asuvat alueilla ilman rautatieyhteyttä. Eli niiltä alueilta tulevat, missä julkinen liikenne hoidettiin vain busseilla, olivat yhtä lailla raidekulkuneuvon kannalla kuin niiltä alueilta tulleet, joilla oli rautatieyhteys.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ei linjoja, mutta korridoreja on.


Korridoriratkaisua kokeiltiin vuosina 1956 - 58. Menestys ei vain ollut kovin mairitteleva. Palattiin häntä koipien välissä matkustajia paremmin tyydyttävään ratkaisuun.

----------


## 339-DF

> Raitiolinjan kannattavuusrajana pidetään ainakin Keski-Euroopan suunnalla 30 000 matkustajaa per vuorokausi.


Matkustajaa per vuorokausi? Kuulostaa todella oudolta ja, etten sanoisi, epäammattimaiselta tunnusluvulta. Antaisitko lähteen tälle? Rohkenen hiukan epäillä tämän todenperäisyyttä, tai ainakin lähteen asiantuntemusta.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:00 ----------




> Korridoriratkaisua kokeiltiin vuosina 1956 - 58. Menestys ei vain ollut kovin mairitteleva. Palattiin häntä koipien välissä matkustajia paremmin tyydyttävään ratkaisuun.


Vuosien 1955-1958 runkolinjakokeilun tulos unohtui kyllä pian, kun jo seuraavalla vuosikymmenellä päätettiin vastaavasta mutta paljon laajemmasta korridoriratkaisusta. Ja sen nimeenhän meillä on siitä asti virallisessa liikennesuunnittelussa vannottu.

----------


## teme

> Olisiko ehkä jo korkea aika tehdä jotain sille liikennemuodolle? Totta ihmeessä linja-autojen korkeaa kustannustasoa voi ilkkua, kun liikennemuoto on tarkoituksellisesti laitettu kulkemaan toinen käsi ja toinen jalka irtihakattuina ja toinen silmä puhkottuna. Ei tilanne sillä parane, että tilalle hankittaisiin ylimitoitettu liikennemuoto. Silloin vain mentäisiin entistä syvemmälle suohon..


Ei ollut tarkoitus ilkkua, asiassa ei ole mitään ilonaihetta, bussit on osa joukkoliikennejärjestelmää joka tapauksessa ja olennaista on sen kokonaiskannattavuus. Minusta tätä vain haittaa se että busseilla yritetään tehdä jotain sellaista mihin ne soveltuu huonosti, eikä tämä mitenkään poissulje bussiliikenteen kehittämistä.

Sen isomman kapasiteetin välineen idea on korvata useita bussilinjoja. Esimerksi 14 ja 18. Kuten tuossakin tapauksessa niin koko linjan korvaamisessa pienemmän kysynnän haaroineen ei ole oikein järkeä, joten osan matkaa korvaa bussilinjaston uudelleenjärjestelyt. Tuollainen joustavuus on bussien ehdoton etu.

On myös paljon linjoja joidenkin korvaaminen raiteille olisi kallista. Esimerkiksi h77. Jos samassa corridorissa olisi vähemmän busseja niin noillekin saisi paremmat etuudet.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Korridoriratkaisua kokeiltiin vuosina 1956 - 58.


Runkolinja - liityntä - periaatetta on sovellettu Helsingissä pysyvästi vuodesta 1982 nimellä metro.

Vuosien 1956-58 runkolinjakokeilun muut ongelmat kuten vanhentunut raitiovaunukalusto ja kilpaileva linjasto ovat tiedossa. 

Tulkitset tässä lisäksi tietoisesti edellä mainittua väärin. Tarkoitin sitä, että Helsingissä on kohteita, joissa raitiotiekorridorilla voitaisiin korvata useampia bussilinjoja tai raitiolinja/linjoja + bussiliikennettä. Useissa tapauksissa kyse ei edes olisi vain yhdestä raitiolinjasta vaan esimerkiksi Raide-Jokerista ja siihen linkittyvistä säteittäisistä linjoista.

Lienee myös selviö, että Helsingin seudun nykyisessä rakenteessa on runsaasti yhdyskuntarakennetta, jota nyt palvellaan vain bussilla, ja jota olisi täysin mahdollista palvella raitioliikenteellä, koska väestö- työpaikka- ja palvelupohja riittäisi raitiotielle.

Taloudelliset resurssit tähän on saatavissa yksistään siitä, että Helsingin seudun nykyistä joukkoliikennettä liikennöitäisiin nykyistä tehokkaammin. Tämä tehostamisen keskeisiä keinoja ovat sekä raitioliikenteen voimakas laajentaminen korvaamaan bussiliikennettä että nykyistä terveemmät bussiliikenteen suunnittelu- ja liikennöintiperiaatteet.

----------


## late-

> Olisiko ehkä jo korkea aika tehdä jotain sille liikennemuodolle? Totta ihmeessä linja-autojen korkeaa kustannustasoa voi ilkkua, kun liikennemuoto on tarkoituksellisesti laitettu kulkemaan toinen käsi ja toinen jalka irtihakattuina ja toinen silmä puhkottuna.


Jopas meillä menee busseilla huonosti, vaikka sisääntuloaväylillä on laajassa mitassa omat kaistat, valoetuuksia on huomattavalla osalla linjoista ja järjestelmän keskinopeuskin ihan mukavalla tasolla. Matkustajia löytyy myös runsaasti. Mitäs kaikkea pahaa busseille siis on tehty?

Omalta osaltani vastaisin, että bussiliikenteen linjasto ei varsinkaan kantakaupungissa ole hirveän selkeä. Selkeyttäminen johtaisi todennäköisesti runkolinjoihin ja niillä taas kysyntä perustelisi .. niin no. Toinen suuri puute on vaihteleva ja usein valitettavan heikko ajotapa. Tätä voisi kehittää, mutta bussiliikenne tuskin siitä ainakaan nopeutuisi. Joidenkin linjojen luotettavuus jättää myös toivomisen varaa, mutta koko järjestelmän ominaisuus se ei missään tapauksessa ole.




> Raitiolinjan kannattavuusrajana pidetään ainakin Keski-Euroopan suunnalla 30 000 matkustajaa per vuorokausi.


Kahden, viiden vai kahdenkymmenen kilometrin raitiolinjan? Viidellä, viidellätoista vai viidelläkymmenellä vaunulla liikennöitävän? Koko linjan nousumäärän kautta on kovasti vaikeaa määritellä kannattavuusrajaa ilman muita määrittelyjä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Asia nyt sattuu olemaan niin, että raideliikenteen kapasiteettia ei tule rakentaa vain kapasiteetin takia, vaan todellisen tarpeen takia. Kun tarvetta sellaiselle kapasiteetille oikeasti on, silloin toki raideyhteys tulee perustaa.


Ei se nyt satu olemaan ihan näin. Raideliikennettä kannattaa rakentaa palvelutason ja kustannusten vuoksi jo huomattavasti aikaisemmin kuin milloin bussiliikenteen tekninen kapasiteetti yhdellä liikenneväylällä loppuu.

Raideliikenteen palvelutaso on juuri sitä, miksi raidekerroin on olemassa. Ratikalla on mukavampi matkustaa kuin bussilla, se on kokemusta paremmasta palvelutasosta. Bussilla voi tehdä samoja palvelutason parannuksia kuin raideliikenteellä, mutta bussi ei ole eikä tule raideliikenteeksi, eikä voi koskaan saavuttaa raideliikenteen palvelutasoa.

Yhdellä kaistalla bussiliikenteen maksimi kapasiteetti on yksi bussi puolen minuutin välein. Silloin ei kyllä ajeta enää kovin suurella nopeudella, mutta jos otetaan maksimikokoinen bussi, kapasiteetti on 19.000 hlö/h suuntaan (itämetro kuljettaa maksimissaan noin 12.000 hlö/h). Raitiovaunun liikennöinti tulee bussia halvemmaksi kuitenkin jo 15002000 matkustajan paikkeilla, riippuen tietenkin siitä, miten bussi- ja raitioliikenne järjestetään.

Tietenkin jos täkäläiseen tapaan ymmärretään niin, että raideliikenne tarkoittaa ainoastaan Helsingin metroa tai junia, silloin väitteesi pitää paikkansa. Metro tulee aina kalliimmaksi sillä kapasiteetilla, joka busseilla on mahdollista hoitaa. Joten kalliimpaa joukkoliikennettä kannattaa järjestää vasta sitten, kun niin on teknisesti pakko tehdä.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Jopas meillä menee busseilla huonosti, vaikka sisääntuloaväylillä on laajassa mitassa omat kaistat, valoetuuksia on huomattavalla osalla linjoista ja järjestelmän keskinopeuskin ihan mukavalla tasolla. Matkustajia löytyy myös runsaasti. Mitäs kaikkea pahaa busseille siis on tehty?
> 
> Omalta osaltani vastaisin, että bussiliikenteen linjasto ei varsinkaan kantakaupungissa ole hirveän selkeä. Selkeyttäminen johtaisi todennäköisesti runkolinjoihin ja niillä taas kysyntä perustelisi .. niin no. Toinen suuri puute on vaihteleva ja usein valitettavan heikko ajotapa. Tätä voisi kehittää, mutta bussiliikenne tuskin siitä ainakaan nopeutuisi. Joidenkin linjojen luotettavuus jättää myös toivomisen varaa, mutta koko järjestelmän ominaisuus se ei missään tapauksessa ole.


Tämä oli ainoa asiallinen kommentti, joten vastaan tähän ja jätän muiden trollaukset omaan arvoonsa. Bussien valoetuudet tunnetusti toimivat huonosti (kuten raitiovaunujenkin), lisäksi bussien kohdalla edelleen aika monelta linjalta etuisuudet puuttuvat kokonaan. Bussien ovi-, rahastus- ja muut pysäkkikäytännöt vastaavat edelleen muinaishistoriaa. Linja-autokaistoilla ajelee lisäksi aivan liiaksi sinne kuulumattomia ajoneuvoja, joten valvonnan puute vaikeuttaa olennaisesti linja-autojen sujuvaa kulkua. Useat muut näkökohdat tulivat late-:n viestissä hyvin esille.



> Kahden, viiden vai kahdenkymmenen kilometrin raitiolinjan? Viidellä, viidellätoista vai viidelläkymmenellä vaunulla liikennöitävän? Koko linjan nousumäärän kautta on kovasti vaikeaa määritellä kannattavuusrajaa ilman muita määrittelyjä.


Tuon luvun sain Sveitsin reissullani, muistaakseni Zürichistä. Siellä raitioliikenne toimii melko lailla samankaltaisessa kaupunkiympäristössä kuin Helsingissä, joten oletan luvun koskevan niitä linjapituuksia ja kalustomääriä. Ei siis mitään Raide-Jokerin tapaisia 20 km:n sivupituuksia, mutta toisaalta ei mitään ex 2V:n kaltaisia tynkälinjojakaan. Vastaus samalla 339-DF:lle.

----------


## teme

Rattivaunu, mikäköhän niissä muissa kommenteissa oli epäasiallista? En millään muotoa vastusta bussiliikenteen parantamistoimia, mutta...

- Avorahastus. Busseja on HSL-alueella liikenteessä jotain tuhat kappaletta ruuhkatunnissa (kaluston kokonaismäärä muistaakseni noin 1350). Näihin tarvitaan sitten lisää lipuntarkastajia ja muuta valvontaa. On tuo varmaan siltikin kannattava, mutta kyllä se nyt pitäisi laskea auki ennen kuin tähän ryhdytään.

- Valoetuudet. Kannatan toki, mutta minne? Vilkkailla bussiväylillä ajetaan alle minuutin vuorovälillä, esimerkiksi Pitäjänmäentiellä jostain Mannerheimintiestä puhumattakaan.

- Bussikaistojen valvonta. Jos onnistuu kameroin niin hyvä, muuten kts. avorahastus. Fyysinen erottelu olisi kaikin puolin parempi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Rattivaunu, mikäköhän niissä muissa kommenteissa oli epäasiallista? En millään muotoa vastusta bussiliikenteen parantamistoimia, mutta...
> 
> - Avorahastus. Busseja on HSL-alueella liikenteessä jotain tuhat kappaletta ruuhkatunnissa (kaluston kokonaismäärä muistaakseni noin 1350). Näihin tarvitaan sitten lisää lipuntarkastajia ja muuta valvontaa. On tuo varmaan siltikin kannattava, mutta kyllä se nyt pitäisi laskea auki ennen kuin tähän ryhdytään.
> 
> - Valoetuudet. Kannatan toki, mutta minne? Vilkkailla bussiväylillä ajetaan alle minuutin vuorovälillä, esimerkiksi Pitäjänmäentiellä jostain Mannerheimintiestä puhumattakaan.
> 
> - Bussikaistojen valvonta. Jos onnistuu kameroin niin hyvä, muuten kts. avorahastus. Fyysinen erottelu olisi kaikin puolin parempi.


Teme, ainakin tämä puheenvuorosi oli asiallinen, kuten useat muutkin. Kiitos siitä, jatketaan tästä!

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Tämä oli ainoa asiallinen kommentti, joten vastaan tähän ja jätän muiden trollaukset omaan arvoonsa.


Pyydän yksilöimään, mitä asiatonta yllä olevissa kommenteissani oli?

Se, että ainoastaan bussiliikenteen kehittämiskommentit ketjussa "raidekerroin" olisivat asiallisia, on hivenen erikoista. Samoin se, että ei saisi muistuttaa, että bussiliikenteellä ei mm. sen rajallisen kapasiteetin vuoksi voida saada raideliikenteen vaikutuksia, tai että ei saisi muistuttaa että Helsingin seudulla on laajoja alueita, joilla kysyntä riittäisi raideliikenteelle.

Bussiliikenteen suuri osuus ja VR yhtymän yksinoikeudet ovat erittäin suuri syy siihen, miksi Helsingin seudulla kuluu joukkoliikenteeseen niin paljon rahaa. Tästä resurssista voitaisiin saada rahat sekä raideliikenteen että bussiliikenteen kestävään kehittämiseen, jolloin molemmissa saataisiin "raidekertoimen" eri osia.

Bussi- ja raideliikenteen tasapainoinen kehittäminen vaatisi kuitenkin investointi- ja käyttökulujen suhteen tervettä tarkastelua että sen havaitsemista, että nimenomaan raitioliikenne on potentiaaliinsa verrattuna Helsingissä alikehitetyin liikennemuoto.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Se, että ainoastaan bussiliikenteen kehittämiskommentit ketjussa "raidekerroin" olisivat asiallisia, on hivenen erikoista.


Aika erikoiselle tavalla tulkitset tänne kirjoitettuja kommentteja. Pointti on, että _myös_ bussiliikennettä kehittämällä voidaan saada aikaan... Ei siis _vain_ bussiliikennettä...



> Bussiliikenteen suuri osuus ja VR yhtymän yksinoikeudet ovat erittäin suuri syy siihen, miksi Helsingin seudulla kuluu joukkoliikenteeseen niin paljon rahaa.


Tuossa on jo kaksi täysin erillistä asiaa. Viimeksi mainittu on helppo allekirjoittaa. Sitä vastoin bussiliikenteen suuri osuus on peräisin ajalta, jolloin uutta yhdyskuntaa rakennettiin metsiin ilman, että niihin olisi samanaikaisesti perustettu esikaupunkiratoja - puhuttiin sitten raitioteistä tai sen ajan metro(visio)ista. Jos tänne ei sittemmin olisi rakennettu paljon parjattua metroa sekä valtion kaupunkiratoja, niin busseja olisi vielä nykyistäkin enemmän. Tai ei ehkä enemmän, mutta niiden osuus joukkoliikenteessä olisi nykyistä paljon suurempi. Itse ajoneuvojen määrään toki olisi voitu - ja voitaisiin vieläkin - vaikuttaa siirtymällä runkolinjaperiaatteseen ulkomaisten esikuvien mukaisesti. Raskaimmat vastaavat linjat tietenkin olisi toteutettu raitiotienä.

Historia on se mikä on, sitä emme voi muuksi muuttaa. Tulevaisuuteen sen sijaan voimme vaikuttaa. Uusimmat uutiset kertovat, että joukkoliikennerahat ovat vähenemässä ja ratikka- ja bussivuoroja ollaan karsimassa kovalla kädellä. Useat mielekkäätkin kehittämishankkeet taitavat siirtyä odottamaan parempia aikoja. 


> Bussi- ja raideliikenteen tasapainoinen kehittäminen vaatisi kuitenkin investointi- ja käyttökulujen suhteen tervettä tarkastelua että sen havaitsemista, että nimenomaan raitioliikenne on potentiaaliinsa verrattuna Helsingissä alikehitetyin liikennemuoto.


No jaa, raitioliikenteellä on sentään omat kaistat lähes kaikkialla ja jokaisella linjalla on liikennevaloetuudet. Ratikkakaistat on sijoitettu pääsääntöisesti keskelle katua, jolloin kääntyvä ajoneuvoliikennekään ei hidasta niiden kulkua. Raitioliikenteessä on ollut avorahastus jo vuosikymmeniä sekä parisenkymmentä vuotta kaikista ovista sisälle ja ulos -käytäntö.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tuossa on jo kaksi täysin erillistä asiaa. Viimeksi mainittu on helppo allekirjoittaa. Sitä vastoin bussiliikenteen suuri osuus on peräisin ajalta, jolloin uutta yhdyskuntaa rakennettiin metsiin ilman, että niihin olisi samanaikaisesti perustettu esikaupunkiratoja - puhuttiin sitten raitioteistä tai sen ajan metro(visio)ista. Jos tänne ei sittemmin olisi rakennettu paljon parjattua metroa sekä valtion kaupunkiratoja, niin busseja olisi vielä nykyistäkin enemmän. Tai ei ehkä enemmän, mutta niiden osuus joukkoliikenteessä olisi nykyistä paljon suurempi. Itse ajoneuvojen määrään toki olisi voitu - ja voitaisiin vieläkin - vaikuttaa siirtymällä runkolinjaperiaatteseen ulkomaisten esikuvien mukaisesti. Raskaimmat vastaavat linjat tietenkin olisi toteutettu raitiotienä.


Kyllähän se näin on että Helsingin seudun muuta Eurooppaa myöhemin alkanut kasvu sekä se että päästettiin uusia lähiöitä syntymään keskelle metsää on rokottanut raitioteiden ja joukkoliikenteen kehitystä. Myös se että kuntaliitoksia ei toteutettu alkuperäisten suunnitelmien mukaan eikä luotu edes kattavaa seutuhallintoa, niin että Helsingin länsipuoli pääsi jäämään omaksi kaupungikseen kilpailemaan "hyvistä veronmaksajista" ja työpaikoista Helsingin kanssa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> - Valoetuudet. Kannatan toki, mutta minne? Vilkkailla bussiväylillä ajetaan alle minuutin vuorovälillä, esimerkiksi Pitäjänmäentiellä jostain Mannerheimintiestä puhumattakaan.


Tämä on hyvä esimerkki siitä, että bussiliikenteen vaikeudet ovat bussiliikenteen ominaisuuksia eli osa bussiliikenteen rakennetta. Jos ongelmat poistetaan, kyse ei ole enää bussiliikenteestä vaan raideliikenteestä. Sitä ei muuta se, onko raide betoni- tai asfalttikaukalo vaiko teräskiskoihin perustuva.

Bussi on joukkoliikennejärjestelmä, joka on tehty toimimaan henkilöautoilun seassa henkilöautoille tehdyssä liikenneverkossa. Se johtaa väistämättä siihen, että bussilla on silloin myös henkilöautoilun haitat. Etu tämä on silloin, kun liikenteen määrä on vähäinen eli silloin, kun autoilukin on sujuvaa. 
Niinpä bussiliikenne kärsii samasta ongelmasta kuin autoilukin, eli siitä, että harvaan rakennetulla esikaupunkialueella autoilu ja bussit toimivat hyvin, mutta tiheällä kaupunkialueella kumpikaan ei toimi.

Kuten Late kirjoitti, Helsingissä on tehty varsin paljon bussiliikenteen haittojen vähentämiseksi. Paljon enempää ei voi tehdä, koska enempi ei kannata. Esimerkiksi 1960- ja 1970-luvuilla puhuttu bussimetro on tietenkin autoilun aiheuttamasta haitasta vapaa samalla tavoin kuin nykyinenkin metro. Mutta välityskyky on huonompi kuin maanpäällisellä bussikaistalla, nopeushyöty bussien aikatauluissa on pari minuuttia mutta matkustajalle nopushyöty on negatiivinen eli haitta. Ja silti bussimetron rata maksaa yhtä paljon kuin kiskometron rata, joten eihän touhussa ole vähäisintäkään järkeä. Fiksumpaa on hoitaa raideliikennettä raidekulkuneuvoilla, ei busseilla.




> Tuon luvun sain Sveitsin reissullani, muistaakseni Zürichistä.


Tällaisten heittojen käyttöä ja niihin uskomista on syytä välttää. Kaikenlaisia keskiarvoja voi laskea, mutta niillä ei usein ole mitään arvoa kun ympäristötekijät ovat toiset. Esimerkknä: Zürichissä on kyllä korkea joukkoliikenteen käyttö per asukas, mutta siellä on myös kulttuuri, jossa päivittäin tehdään kaksi työmatkaa, kun käydään kotona syömässä. Tällainen elämäntapa toki nostaa matkamäärää, mutta se ei vaikuta joukkoliikenteen kustannuksiin, koska keskellä päivää tehtyjen matkojen lisäys matkamäärään ei edellytä lisävuoroja ja -kalustoa.

Avaan tätä asiaa hieman yksinkertaistaen. Meillä esikaupunkien ja keskustan välisessä liikenteessä huipputunnin ruuhkasuunnan nousumäärä on noin 12 % koko arkivuorokauden nousumäärästä. Oletetaan, että jollain suunnalla huipputunnin kysyntä on 1800 nousua, jolloin tarjonta on mitoitettava tämän mukaan ja tarjotaan 10 ratikkavuoroa tunnissa. Vuorokauden nousumäärä on 15.000.

Zürichin tapaan porukka käy kotona syömässä päivällä, joten 1800 matkustajan per tunti ruuhka-ajan kysynä toteutuu myös päivällä molempiin suuntiin, ja vuorokauden nousumäärä kasvaa 10.800 nousulla (kun ruuhka-aika kestää 3 tuntia). Se ei kuitenkaan vaikuta ruuhkatunnin vuorotarpeeseen, ja jos joka tapauksessa ajetaan koko päivä 10 vuoroa tunnissa, 10.800 nousun eli 72 %:n lisäys ei lisää kustannuksia. Eikä myöskään tuloja, jos ja kun matkustetaan kuukausilipulla.

Zürichissä siis voidaan sanoa, että tämä raitiolinja kuljettaa n. 26.000 nousua vuorokaudessa, mutta meillä täsmälleen samanlainen ratikkalinja kuljettaa 15.000 nousua tunnissa. Kummassakin tapauksessa taloudellinen tulos on täsmälleen sama. Siis ”kannattavuuden” mielessä 15.000 ja 26.000 nousua vuorokaudessa ovat sama asia.

Usein on niin, että kun jotain fanitetaan, niin uskotaan ja tartutaan innolla kaikkeen, mikä tukee fanitusta ja kielletään kaikki, mitä on fanitusta vastaan. Keskimäärin onkin harrastajan ja ammattilaisen ero siinä, että harrastajalta puuttuu kritiikki, jota ammattilaisella on ja kuuluu olla kaikkeen.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Usein on niin, että kun jotain fanitetaan, niin uskotaan ja tartutaan innolla kaikkeen, mikä tukee fanitusta ja kielletään kaikki, mitä on fanitusta vastaan. Keskimäärin onkin harrastajan ja ammattilaisen ero siinä, että harrastajalta puuttuu kritiikki, jota ammattilaisella on ja kuuluu olla kaikkeen.


Alan ammattilaisena olen tämän huomannut jo kauan sitten. Mutta kyllä minä arvostan harrastajienkin näkemyksiä, kaikkeahan ei ole pakko ottaa niin kirjaimellisesti. Tässä näkyy hyvin huippu-urheilustakin tuttu ilmiö, eli se että yleensähän ne parhaat viisaudet huudetaan katsomosta ja pelikentällä "ei osata mitään". Vaikka sitten joskus jotkut mouhuamiset tuntuisivatkin trollauksilta...  :Smile:  Annetaan kaikkien kukkien kukkia.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Zürichissä siis voidaan sanoa, että tämä raitiolinja kuljettaa n. 26.000 nousua vuorokaudessa, mutta meillä täsmälleen samanlainen ratikkalinja kuljettaa 15.000 nousua tunnissa. Kummassakin tapauksessa taloudellinen tulos on täsmälleen sama. Siis kannattavuuden mielessä 15.000 ja 26.000 nousua tunnissa ovat sama asia.


Varmaan tarkoitat nousua vuorokaudessa? Mutta joka tapauksessa viestistäsi sai sen käsityksen että jos on sellainen kulttuuri kuin Sveitsissä (ja monessa keski-Euroopan katolilaisessa maassa) että työpäivä on jaettu kahtia, niin se suosii sähköllä ja raiteilla kulkevaa joukkoliikennettä. Kun tas meillä jossa työpäivä on yhtäjaksoinen ja kaikilla lähes samanpituinen työpäivä, niin se suosii dieselbussiliikennettä koska kokonaisajosuorite jää pienemmäksi mutta ruuhkahuippuina tarvitaan paljon kapasiteettia? 

Pitäisikö muuttujiksi ottaa myös Suomen/Pohjoismaiden ja eräiden katolilaisten maiden erot perhepolitiiikassa, eli meillä on naisia suhteessa enemmän työelämässä ja lapsia viesdään useammin päivähoitoon kuin katolilaisissa, miten se vaikuttaa joukkoliikenteen järjestämiseen? Alkaisikohan näistä kultturellisista syistä löytyä selityksiä eroihin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Historia on se mikä on, sitä emme voi muuksi muuttaa. Tulevaisuuteen sen sijaan voimme vaikuttaa. Uusimmat uutiset kertovat, että joukkoliikennerahat ovat vähenemässä ja ratikka- ja bussivuoroja ollaan karsimassa kovalla kädellä. Useat mielekkäätkin kehittämishankkeet taitavat siirtyä odottamaan parempia aikoja.


Se vuorojen karsiminen ei auta talouteen mitään jos samalla häviää matkustajia eli lipputuloja, helposti päinvastoin. Listasta minulle pomppasi silmiin esimerkiksi sellaisia asioita kuin 10 vuorovälin pidentäminen (yksi parhaiten kuormitettuja linjoja), ja bussipuolelta esimerkiksi h77 joka on minusta aivan erinomaisen hyvä bussilinja jonka kuvittelisin myös keräävän kivasti matkustajia. 

Se mikä auttaa talouteen on mielekkäät kehityshankkeet, niille pitää vaan olla takaisinmaksu suurempien lipputulojen ja pienevien liikennöintikustannusten kautta. Ratikkapuolella esimerkiksi Munkkivuoren ratikka täyttäisi minusta nämä ehdot. Bussipuolella HSL voisi hankkia kivekset ja kertoa poliitikoille/Helsingille miten niitä kustannuksia lasketaan.

Kaivaa naftaliinista esimerkiksi sen vanhan YTV:n idean vasemmanpuoleisista bussikaistoista, tosin mieluummin niin että esimerkiksi Hämeentie muutettaisiin joukkoliikennekaduiksia ja Mannerheimintie jaettaisiin keskeltä kahtia. Jos nyt unohdetaan Länsiväylän suunta, niin minusta bussiliikenteen kantakaupungissa voisi keskittää ihan omalle bussikadulle joka kulkee reittiä Mannerheimintie (itäpuoli) - Töölönlahdenkatu - Elielinaukio - Kaivokatu (pohjoispuoli) - Rautatientori - Kaivokatu (länsipuoli) - Unioninkatu (länsipuoli) - Pitkäsilta - Hämeentie (joukkoliikennekatu). Loput kantakaupungin alueet palvellaan sitten ratikalla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sitä vastoin bussiliikenteen suuri osuus on peräisin ajalta, jolloin uutta yhdyskuntaa rakennettiin metsiin ilman, että niihin olisi samanaikaisesti perustettu esikaupunkiratoja - puhuttiin sitten raitioteistä tai sen ajan metro(visio)ista. Jos tänne ei sittemmin olisi rakennettu paljon parjattua metroa sekä valtion kaupunkiratoja, niin busseja olisi vielä nykyistäkin enemmän.


Historiaa voi toki tulkita siltä osin, mitkä asiat ovat johtaneet siihen mitä tapahtui. Mutta tosiasioita ei voi kieltää. Kyllä tämän historian kanssa on niin, että Mikko Laaksonen tuntee historian paremmin ja on oikeassa ja sinä Rattivaunu erehdyt.

Helsingissä on keskitytty joukkoliikenteessä käyttämään busseja ylikapasiteetilla ja metroa alikapasiteetilla. Kumpikin on mahdollisimman kallista ja huonosti palvelevaa joukkoliikennettä, joten kustannukset ovat korkeat. Erityisen paljon maksaa juuri bussiliikenne, koska busseja on runsaasti ja siten ajetaan suuri määrä paikkakilometrejä, jotka tuotetaan erittäin kalliilla tavalla.

Bussien suuri määrä johtuu raitioliikenteen johdonmukaisesta syrjimisestä siitä lähtien kun keksittiin helsinkiläinen metron käsite 1950-luvulla. Se on totta, että busseja olisi vielä enemmän jos ei olisi metroa, mutta ei sillä kustannuksia alenneta. Helsinkiläisin tilastoarvoin liityntäliikennemetron kokonaiskustannukset ovat jokseenkin samat kuin jos touhu hoidettaisiin pelkästään busseilla. Espoossa liityntäliikennemetro tulee jopa busseja kalliimmaksi, koska siellä metrosta ollaan tekemässä vielä kalliimpaa ja epätaloudellisempaa kuin idässä.

Helsingin joukkoliikenteen historiaa eli siis todellisia tapahtumia voi kerrata Kaupunkiliikenne.netistä täältä.




> Historia on se mikä on, sitä emme voi muuksi muuttaa. Tulevaisuuteen sen sijaan voimme vaikuttaa. Uusimmat uutiset kertovat, että joukkoliikennerahat ovat vähenemässä ja ratikka- ja bussivuoroja ollaan karsimassa kovalla kädellä. Useat mielekkäätkin kehittämishankkeet taitavat siirtyä odottamaan parempia aikoja.


Tulevaisuuteen voi vaikuttaa ja historian hyöty on, että siitä voi oppia. Vallitsevassa kulttuurissa ei vain näytä olevan halua oppia historiasta, vaan on halu toistaa puolen vuosisadan ajan tehtyjä virheitä. Haluaisin nähdä sen päivän, jolloin karsittaisiin mielettömiä kehittämishankkeita. Mutta ei sitä päivää näytä tulevan, kun Östersundomiinkin esitetään 5 kertaa ratikkaa kalliimpaa metroa, jonka tiedetään palvelevan huonommin. Ja maakunnan rakennemallista kaupunki lausuu, että metron jatkaminen itään ja länteen on välttämätöntä, vaikka tiedetään, että sitä pitäisi nimenomaan välttää.

Samaa sarjaa on minusta inttäminen siitä, että bussit ovat ihan yhtä hyviä kuin raitiovaunut, joten raitiotietä voidaan korvata ainakin johdinautoilla ja uusia raitioteitä ei tarvitsisi tehdä, koska bussit ovat yhtä hyviä ja paljon edullisempia. Eli selvästi sanottuna yritykset väittää, ettei raidekerrointa ole olemassa, vaan kyse on vain siitä, että bussiliikennettä kohdellaan huonosti.




> Vaikka sitten joskus jotkut mouhuamiset tuntuisivatkin trollauksilta...


Asiatonta keskustelua on toistaa samoja tosiasioiden vastaisia mielipiteitä, jotka on jo useaan kertaan osoitettu tosiasioiden vastaisiksi.

Antero

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:41 ----------




> Varmaan tarkoitat nousua vuorokaudessa?


Juu, korjasin tämän, kiitos!




> Mutta joka tapauksessa viestistäsi sai sen käsityksen että jos on sellainen kulttuuri kuin Sveitsissä (ja monessa keski-Euroopan katolilaisessa maassa) että työpäivä on jaettu kahtia, niin se suosii sähköllä ja raiteilla kulkevaa joukkoliikennettä.


Yritin kyllä selittää täysin päin vastoin. Eli että kahtia jaettu työpäivä ei vaikuta mitään, mikäli päiväaikataulu on kuitenkin sama aamuruuhkan alusta iltaruuhkan loppuun. Meillähän on tällainen tilanne sekä raitioliikenteessä että metrolla. Kun siis sama liikenne ajetaan joka tapauksessa, on aivan sama, onko keskellä päivään toiset työmatkat vai ei.

Pikemminkin on niin päin, että yksi yhtenäinen työpäivä suosii raideliikennettä. Tämä johtuu siitä, että huipputunnin osuus on suuri suhteessa koko päivän kysyntään. Se tarkoittaa, että tarvittava huippukapasiteetti on suuri, jolloin on tietenkin perusteltua käyttää raideliikennettä, jolla tämä huippukapasiteetti hoituu halvemmalla kuin busseilla.

Palataan tuohon esimerkkiin. Siinä huipputunnin kysyntä on 1800, joka on helsinkiläisessä tapauksessa 12 % koko päivän 15.000 noususta. Tapauksessa Zürich huipputunti on 7 % koko päivän 26.000 noususta. Jos Helsingissä on 26.000 nousua, huipputunnin 12 % on 3100 nousua. Eli tarvitaan järeämpi järjestelmä kuin Zürichissä. 3600 hlö/h hoituu huomattavasti edullisemmin raitiotiellä kuin busseilla.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Historiaa voi toki tulkita siltä osin, mitkä asiat ovat johtaneet siihen mitä tapahtui. Mutta tosiasioita ei voi kieltää. Kyllä tämän historian kanssa on niin, että Mikko Laaksonen tuntee historian paremmin ja on oikeassa ja sinä Rattivaunu erehdyt.


Perin mielenkiintoista. Käsittääkseni olemme Mikon kanssa historiasta jokseenkin samaa mieltä.  :Smile: 



> Erityisen paljon maksaa juuri bussiliikenne, koska busseja on runsaasti ja siten ajetaan suuri määrä paikkakilometrejä, jotka tuotetaan erittäin kalliilla tavalla.


Millä muulla keinoin ajattelit järjestää pienen kysynnän liikenteen?



> Asiatonta keskustelua on toistaa samoja tosiasioiden vastaisia mielipiteitä, jotka on jo useaan kertaan osoitettu tosiasioiden vastaisiksi.


Tästä olen harvinaisen samaa mieltä. On sentään yksi asia joka meitä yhdistää.

----------


## late-

> Tuon luvun sain Sveitsin reissullani, muistaakseni Zürichistä. Siellä raitioliikenne toimii melko lailla samankaltaisessa kaupunkiympäristössä kuin Helsingissä, joten oletan luvun koskevan niitä linjapituuksia ja kalustomääriä.


Näillä reunaehdoilla 30 000 voi olla ihan kohtuullinen nyrkkisääntö. Kuvauksena ehkä säteittäis- tai heilurilinja, joka palvelee tiheästi rakennettua kaupunkirakennetta.

Helsingissä tämä raja ylittyy linjoilla 3B/3T, 4/T ja 10. 7A/B on lähellä. Linja 6 jää yllättäen alle 20 000 matkustajan. Linjaa 9 ei vielä kannattane ottaa laskuihin, mutta toistaiseksi se yltää hiukan yli 10 000 matkustajaan. Matkustuksen luonnehan näillä linjoilla vaihtelee paljonkin.

Bussiliikenteessä minua kiinnostaisi runkolinjoihin ja koko päivän tiheään liikennöintiin liittyvä potentiaali. Ratikkalinjoilla, Jokerilla ja muutamalla bussilinjalla on kyky saada paljon matkustajia myös ruuhkien ulkopuolella. Tässä olisi todennäköisesti mahdollisuus lisätä bussienkin käyttöä lisäämällä marginaalikustannuksiltaan edullista tarjontaa, kun vain selkeys olisi kunnossa.

 Raideliikenteelle koko päivän tarjonta tulee lähes väistämättä, koska kaluston pääomakustannukset juoksevat kuitenkin. Kalustoa on siis turha pitää seisomassa. Lähijunaliikenteessä tämä sääntö ei tosin kunnolla toteudu erittäin korkeiden tuntikustannusten (ainakin nimellisesti henkilöstökustannusten) takia. Kalliita junia pidetään seisotetaan hämmentävän paljon.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Näillä reunaehdoilla 30 000 voi olla ihan kohtuullinen nyrkkisääntö. Kuvauksena ehkä säteittäis- tai heilurilinja, joka palvelee tiheästi rakennettua kaupunkirakennetta.


30 000 matkaa / päivä voi olla aika relevantti matkamäärätavoite kaupungin läpi kulkevalle raitioheilurilinjalle eli 15 000 / haara keskustasta poispäin. Heilurilinjan huipputuntikuormat ruuhkan suuntaan olisivat tällöin tasoa 1000-2000 matkaa/huipputunti / suunta riippuen huipputunnin osuudesta.

30 000 matkan / päivä bussilinjoja ei tietenkään Helsingissä ole paitsi ehkä 550. Sen sijaan korridoreja, joilla eri bussilinjojen ja raitiolinjojen yhteinen matkamäärä on tuota luokkaa, varmasti on.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Näillä reunaehdoilla 30 000 voi olla ihan kohtuullinen nyrkkisääntö. Kuvauksena ehkä säteittäis- tai heilurilinja, joka palvelee tiheästi rakennettua kaupunkirakennetta.


Nähdäkseni kyseessä olivat juurikin heilurimaiset linjat, jotka liikennöivät pääosin Helsingin kantakaupunkia vastaavassa yhdyskuntarakenteessa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Yritin kyllä selittää täysin päin vastoin. Eli että kahtia jaettu työpäivä ei vaikuta mitään, mikäli päiväaikataulu on kuitenkin sama aamuruuhkan alusta iltaruuhkan loppuun. Meillähän on tällainen tilanne sekä raitioliikenteessä että metrolla. Kun siis sama liikenne ajetaan joka tapauksessa, on aivan sama, onko keskellä päivään toiset työmatkat vai ei.
> 
> Pikemminkin on niin päin, että yksi yhtenäinen työpäivä suosii raideliikennettä. Tämä johtuu siitä, että huipputunnin osuus on suuri suhteessa koko päivän kysyntään. Se tarkoittaa, että tarvittava huippukapasiteetti on suuri, jolloin on tietenkin perusteltua käyttää raideliikennettä, jolla tämä huippukapasiteetti hoituu halvemmalla kuin busseilla.
> 
> Palataan tuohon esimerkkiin. Siinä huipputunnin kysyntä on 1800, joka on helsinkiläisessä tapauksessa 12 % koko päivän 15.000 noususta. Tapauksessa Zürich huipputunti on 7 % koko päivän 26.000 noususta. Jos Helsingissä on 26.000 nousua, huipputunnin 12 % on 3100 nousua. Eli tarvitaan järeämpi järjestelmä kuin Zürichissä. 3600 hlö/h hoituu huomattavasti edullisemmin raitiotiellä kuin busseilla.


Kaikki suhteutettuna kaupungin kokon tietysti. Mun logiikan mukan esim 100.000 asukkan kaupunkiin, jos väki noudattaisi suomalaisia työaikoja, raitiotien rakentaminen kannattaa huonommin siksi että keskellä päivää joukkoliikenteen tarve jää huomattvasti vähäisemmäksi kuin "katolilaisten"  työaikojen vallitessa, jossa kysyntää on myös keskellä päivää eli paikkakilometrejä joudutaan tuottamaan kaiken kaikkiaan enemmän. Lisäksi "katolilaisessa" kulttuurissa tullaan töistä ja kaupungilta kotiin paljon myöhemin kuin "protestanttisessa" joten liikenteen on jatkuttava myöhään. 

Minä olen tullut siihen tulokseen että kun raideliikenteen kiinteät kustannukset ovat bussiliikennettä paljon korkeammat, niin se edellyttää enemmän käyttöä kaiken kaikkiaan että se kannattaisi, vasta suoritteiden kasvaessa jonkun tietyn rajan yli alkaa esim sähköisen liikenteen energiakustannusten säästö vaikuttaa, ja kaluston ja katujen kunnosssapitokustannusten säästö alkaa näkyä raideliikenteellä vasta siinä vaiheessa kun kadut alkavat bussien alta kulua niin kuoppaisiksi että kaikki liikenne kärsii ja bussitkin hajoaa käsiin? Lisäksi tietysti saaste ja muut ongelmat liikennemäärän kasvaessa, mutta ei niin paljon vielä kapasiteetti. 

Olisikohan siinä muten selitys miksi Neuvostoliitossa raitioteitä rakennettiin aika harvaan kaupunkiin (ne joissa sitä ylipäänsä oli, oli tsaarinajan perua), ja metroakin vain selvästi yli miljoonan asukkaan kaupunkeihin, yleensä vain osavaltioiden pääkaupunkeihin? 

"Neukkulassa" porukan piti päästä töihin seitsemäksi ja kotiin neljäksi. Ilta ja yövuorolaisia varten lisäksi iltakymmenen maissa oma mutta pienempi ruuhkahuippu. Muuta joukkoliikennettä ei tarvittu koska huvittelumahdollisuudet oli rajattu. (Vappuna ja Voitonpäivänä tarvittiin tietysti paljon lisävuoroja mutta muuten ei) Sellainen kulttuuri ja elämänrytmi siis edellytti paljon kapasiteettia ruuhkahuippuna mutta muihin aikoihin pärjättiin murto-osalla kapasiteettia, keskellä päivää ja illala pystyttin pitää pitkiä liikennekatkoksiakin varman. Neukkulan kaupungeissa ei kapasiteettiongelmiakaan ollut kun busseilla oli tilaa kulkea kun yksityisautoja ei ollut liikaa tiellä häiritsemässä. Vasta miljonakaupungeissa syntyi kapasiteettiongelmia ja ne ratkaistiin metrolla. 

Nyt ei pidä sekoittaa Neuvostoliittoa muihin sosialistimaihin joiden joukkoliikenneinfra ja kaupunkirakenne on vanhempa perua, Saksan  tai Itävalta-Unkarin vallan ajoilta, ja joissa oli raitioliikenneverkko valmiina ja jota tarvittiin sodan jälkeen vain päivittää uusilla vaunuilla. 

Läntinen keski-Eurooppa on täysi vastakohta "Neukkulaan" verrattuna kun ihmiset oleskelevat kodin ulkopuolella pidempiä aikoja, liikkuvat enemmän ja kadut ovat monin paikoin varsinkin keskiajalla perustetuissa kaupungeissa niin kapeat että liikennettä on pakko rajoittaa esim tietullein, ja suosia joukkoliikennettä aika kalliillakin investoinneilla.

Suomi sijoittuunee tällä akselilla keski-Euroopan ja  "Neukkulan" väliin niin että Helsinki ja pari muuta suurinta kaupunkia muistuttavat enemmän keski-Eurooppaa mutta muu Suomi on sitten aika kaukana.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kaikki suhteutettuna kaupungin kokon tietysti. Mun logiikan mukan esim 100.000 asukkan kaupunkiin, jos väki noudattaisi suomalaisia työaikoja, raitiotien rakentaminen kannattaa huonommin...


Ei tässä kaupungin koko ollut mukana mitenkään, vaan kyse oli siitä, että on sellainen liikennekäytävä, jossa on kysyntää 1800 nousua tunnissa. Ja jos ruuhka-ajan pituus on 3 tuntia, silloin siinä liikennekäytävässä kulkee yhteensä 5400 ihmistä sen ruuhkan aikana.

Toki kun tiedetään jotain ihmisten matkustamisesta ja joukkoliikenteen käytöstä, voidaan laskea, miten suuri ihmismäärä tuottaa tuollaisen matkamäärän. Jos päivittäinen matkamäärä on 15.000 ja alueen asukkaat tekevät 0,7 joukkoliikennematkaa päivässä, populaation kooksi tulee noin 21.500 henkilöä.

Eli toistan jälleen kerran, että nämä selitykset joukkoliikenteen menestyksestä ja kaupunkien asukasmääristä ovat yksi autopuolueen myyteistä. Ratkaisevaa ovat yhdyskuntarakenne, väestötiheys ja liikenneratkaisut, ei kaupungin väestön määrä.

Kaupunkien historiasta voisin todeta vielä, että Euroopan sosialismin aika on 1900-luvun jälkipuolisko. Se oli raitioteiden tuhon eikä perustamisen aikaa. Sosialistimaiden kaupunkien rappio alkoi vuosikymmeniä sen jälkeen, kun niihin oli 1900-luvun taitteessa perustettu raitiotiet, eli ei perustamisista määrännyt neuvostokomento. Teollisuus ja tehtaiden työaikakaan eivät muuttuneet sosialismista, sillä vuorokausi oli 24 tuntinen myös sosialismissa ja teollisuuden prosessit olivat samat. Autoilu ei voinut sosialismissa kasvaa heikon aineellisen elintason vuoksi, ja se vaikutti tietenkin siihen, että joukkoliikennettä oli pakko käyttää, kun ei vaihtoehtoa ollut.

Neuvostoliitto toki poikkesi siinä, että siellä sosialistinen yhteiskuntakokeilu alkoi jo aikaisemmin. Mutta sekin teollisuuden ja raitioteiden synnyn jälkeen.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eli toistan jälleen kerran, että nämä selitykset joukkoliikenteen menestyksestä ja kaupunkien asukasmääristä ovat yksi autopuolueen myyteistä. Ratkaisevaa ovat yhdyskuntarakenne, väestötiheys ja liikenneratkaisut, ei kaupungin väestön määrä.


Ei tietenkään pelkästään väestömärää. Tiedetäänhän että Suomessa ja Ruotsissa on harrastettu ahkerasti kuntaliitoksia ja sen takia jotkut alunperin hyvinkin pienet kaupungit ovat saattaneet kohota väkimäärältään yli 100.000 rajan. Tarkoitin tietenkin sitä että verrataan keskenään samankokoisia keskustaajamia eri puolella maailmaa ja otetaan kulturelliset,  taloudelliset ja maantieteelliset seikat huomioon, ja näistä eroista voidaan selittää miksi Suomessa tai esim ex-Neuvostoliitossa  ei raidejoukkoliikenne ole saavutanut yhtä suurta suosiota kaupunkien sisäisessä liikenteessä kuin esim etelä-Saksassa, Itävalassa tai Sveitissä. Tuo sinun toteamasi miksi Zürichissä matkustajaluvut ovat Helsinkiä korkeammat ja mistä se johtuu ovat yksi selittäjä monista mutta kuitenkin yksi raideliikennettä suosivista seikoista.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tarkoitin tietenkin sitä että verrataan keskenään samankokoisia keskustaajamia eri puolella maailmaa ja otetaan kulturelliset,  taloudelliset ja maantieteelliset seikat huomioon...


Olet oikeilla jäljillä, mutta edelleen, ratkaisevaa ovat yhdyskuntarakenne, väestötiheys ja liikenneratkaisut. Siitä syystä joukkoliikenteen menestymistä tutkittaessa tutkitaan vain sellaista aluetta, jolla joukkoliikenteelle on edes jonkinlaiset edellytykset. Sellaista aluetta nimitetään joukkoliikennekaupungiksi. Kaupunki voi olla rakenettu myös niin harvaksi omakotimatoksi, ettei joukkoliikenteelle ole edellytyksiä, varsinkaan, jos vielä talot tehdään niin, ettei niiden väliin ei jää tilaa millekkään järkevälle joukkoliikennelinjaukselle. Sellaisessakin kaupungissa voi olla asukkaita vaikka miljoona, mutta ei avointa joukkoliikennettä.

Minä en tunnista mitään yhteyttä Suomen ja entisen Neuvostoliiton välille tässä asiassa. Kyse on niin erilaisista kulttuureita ja yhteiskuntajärjestelmistä. Suomen vain kolmelle raitiotielle on selityksenä se, etteivät mitkään muut kaupungit olleet raitioteiden syntyaikana viimeistään 1900-luvun alkupuolella sen kokoisia maantieteellisesti, että niissä olisi tarvittu jalankulkua korvaavaa liikennevälinettä. Helsinki, Turku ja Viipurikin olivat aika pikkukyliä nykymitalla ajateltuna kun raitiotiet perustettiin. Ja muut vielä pienempiä niin, että kaupungin laidalta toiselle käveli alta puolessa tunnissa.

Sitten kun meidän pikkukaupungeistamme tuli sen kokoisia kuin 1800-luvun lopun isot ratikkakaupungit, ratikat eivät enää olleet suosiossa. Ja 1950-luvun jälkeistä autoilun aikaa ei kai tarvitsekaan enää selittää.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minä en tunnista mitään yhteyttä Suomen ja entisen Neuvostoliiton välille tässä asiassa. Kyse on niin erilaisista kulttuureita ja yhteiskuntajärjestelmistä.


Kaupunkirakennetta toteuttaessa pyrittiin Suomessa halvimpiin mahdollisiin ratkaisuihin 1960-70-luvulla, kun muutto maalta kaupunkeihin oli suurimmillaan. Malli oli otettu etupääsä Ruotsista mutta  Neuvostoliitonkin esimerkit rohkaisivat. Suomen ja Ruotsin erot olivat länhinnä että Ruotissa sen ajan jättilähiöt rakennettiin enemmän ulkomailta tuleville siirtolaisille, Suomessa oman maan muuttoliikkettä tyydyttämään. Neuvostoliitton kohdalla tilanne oli sama kuin meillä, kovin moni ei mistään muualta Neukkulaan halunnut (tai edes saanut) muuttaa. Suomessa suurempien kaupunkien poliiittisessa johdossa oli siihen aikaan huomattavasti enemmän vasemmistolaisia kuin nyt, ja tutustumismatkat niin itään kuin pienempiin toverimaihin kuuluivat säännölliseen toimenkuvaan. Omat muistikuvani nuoruusvuosiltani 70-luvulta antoavat ikävä kyllä sellaisen käsityksen että tavallisten ihmisten elämä Kekkosen ajan Suomessa, vaikka täällä oli   monipuoluejärjestelmä ja yksityinen omistaminen ja liiketoiminta sallittua, oli huomattavasti rajoitetumpaa kuin länsinaapurissa jossa tuli käytyä aika useinkin sukulaisissa jne.

Ja jos nyt jatketaan tätä 1970-luvun vertailua niin siihen aikaan tuli käytyä aika monta kertaa Saksassa ja Itävallassa kanssa, ja erot niin kulturellisissa kuin muissakin asioissa ankeaan Suomeen verrattuna olivat aikamoiset. Jos eivät ne seikat selitä miksi juuri saksankielisessä Eurooppassa rakennettiin kaupunkeja joukkoliikennemyönteisemmin kuin meillä, niin mitkä sitten?

t. Rainer

----------


## late-

> Heilurilinjan huipputuntikuormat ruuhkan suuntaan olisivat tällöin tasoa 1000-2000 matkaa/huipputunti / suunta riippuen huipputunnin osuudesta.


Helsingissä vain kaksi raitiolinjaa pääsee 1000 matkan suuruusluokkaan huipputuntina huippusuuntaan. Muilla linjoilla ei ole edes ollut riittävää kapasiteettia nivelvaunujen valtakaudella. Väliosavaunujen ja tulevan uuden kaluston myötä kapasiteettipuoli paranee olennaisesti ja jo 7,5 minuutin vuorovälillä päästään lähelle tuhatta matkustajaa tunnissa.

Monilla linjoilla on tietysti yhteisiä reittejä ja riittävän pitkälti samaa reittiä kulkevat linjat voi monessa tarkastelussa laskea yhteen. Näin laskien kohtuullinen osa keskeisimmän kantakaupungin linjastosta toimii, mutta monin paikoin palvelu jakautuu liian pieniksi puroiksi. Tämä näkyy myös raitioliikenteen nykyisessä taloudessa korkeiden operointikustannusten lisäksi.

----------


## Max

> Neuvostoliitton kohdalla tilanne oli sama kuin meillä, kovin moni ei mistään muualta Neukkulaan halunnut (tai edes saanut) muuttaa.


Neuvostoliiton sisällä kuitenkin oli kaiken aikaa varsin suurta valtakunnan sisäistä siirtolaisuutta, joka niissä mittasuhteissa ja siinä kansallisuuskirjossa vastaa ennemmin maiden välistä kuin sisäistä liikettä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Neuvostoliiton sisällä kuitenkin oli kaiken aikaa varsin suurta valtakunnan sisäistä siirtolaisuutta, joka niissä mittasuhteissa ja siinä kansallisuuskirjossa vastaa ennemmin maiden välistä kuin sisäistä liikettä.


Olet oikeassa, mutta neuvostoyhteiskunta ja sitä edeltävä keisarikunta oli kuitenkin vuosisatojen ajan muovannut useisiin eri kansallisuuksiin kuuluvia  ihmisiä ajattelemaan ja toimimaan samalla tavalla monessa asiassa, kulttuuri oli monessa suhteessa yhteinäistä, se oli liittovaltio kuten USA ja siirtolaisuus osavaltioiden välillä ei välttämättä nostanut elintasoa ellei siihen kuulunut oman yhteiskunnallisen statuksen nostamista esim koulutuksen avulla, kaikenkaikkiaan N-liiton siirtolaisuutta ohjasivat muut ylemmältä tasolta johdetut intressit. 

Länsi-euroopan teollisuusmaihin kohdistuva siirtolaisuus köyhemmistä maista oli aina paremman elintason etsimistä hintana vieraaseen kulttuuriin sopeutumisen vaikeudet. Suomen sisäinen siirtolaisuus oli kanssa paremman elintason tavoittelemista mutta saman kulttuurin piirissä, ja siihen liittyi usein oman asemansa parantamista koulutuksen avulla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Avasin paremmin soveltuvan ketjun sen pohtimiseen, olisiko Suomessa voinut olla eri määrä raideliikennettä.

Suomen kaupunkiraideliikenteen vaihtoehtoskenariot

----------


## Teme444

> Yhdellä kaistalla bussiliikenteen maksimi kapasiteetti on yksi bussi puolen minuutin välein. Silloin ei kyllä ajeta enää kovin suurella nopeudella, mutta jos otetaan maksimikokoinen bussi, kapasiteetti on 19.000 hlö/h suuntaan (itämetro kuljettaa maksimissaan noin 12.000 hlö/h). Raitiovaunun liikennöinti tulee bussia halvemmaksi kuitenkin jo 15002000 matkustajan paikkeilla, riippuen tietenkin siitä, miten bussi- ja raitioliikenne järjestetään.


Nyt on oikeastaan pakko kysyä vähän referenssiä tuolle metron max käyttäjämäärälle. Nimittäin tuossa mainittu 12 000 hlö/h tuntuu aikas ohuelta määrältä.

Nimittäin HKL anttaa metromatkustaja määräksi rapian 57 miljoonaa matkaa vuodessa, joka tarkoittaa noin 160 000 matkustajaa vuorokaudessa, joka tekee jokaiselle liikennöintitunnille noin 10 000 matkustajaa, mikäli se jakaantuisi tasaisesti.
En tiedä varmasti sanoa, mutta väittäisin silti, että arkiliikenne on matkustajamäärällä ehkä 20% suurempaa kuin viikoloppuisin, joka tekisi karkeasti 170 000 matkaa vuorokaudessa arkisin ja jos metroon pätee tuo 12% sääntö huipputunnin osalta (jonka käsityksen saa tätä ketjua lukiessa liikennevälineestä riippumatta) niin puhutaan karkeasti 19-21000 matkustajan määrästä huipputunnille.

Eihän tämä tosin ole tuplasti enemmän kuin asiantuntian antama luku, mutta ei kaukanakaan siitä enää. Jokatapauksessa edellämainitut luvut kertovat sen, että annettu 12 000 hlö/h on virheellinen. Onko virhe tarkoitushakuinen on eriasia, mutta joku voi sellaisen kuvan saada. Näin koska toisaalla sama luvun antaja kritisoi metroa voimakkaasti perustein, jotka ainakaan mulle eivät ole niin selvät ja samanaikaisesti kehuen raitiotiejärjestelmää, jonka perusteet eivät niin ikään ole täysin minulle auenneet.

Näistä luvuista (joo joo menee ja on oikeastaan kokoajan ollutkin OffTopic, anteeksi siitä) ja omia muisteluita kaivaessani sekä tässä mm. ketjussa käytettyä laskukaavaa hyväksi käyttäen olen tullut johtopäätökseen jonka Anterokin tuossa sanoo. Bussin kannttavuus suhteessa raitiolinjaan loppun tuossa 1500-2000 matkustajan tietämissä (linjasta riippuen) per huipputunti. Edelleen yhdestä kannattavuuslaskelmasta olen saanut käsityksen, että kansanvälisesti on tunnustettu raitolinjan kannattavuus suhteessa metrolinjaan loppuu noin 16000 hlö/h kohdalla (edelleen linjasta ja liikenne ympäristöstä riippuen). Jälkimmäisenkin luvun täkäläinen metro vaikuttaisi ylittävän tällöin karkeasti neljänneksellä.

----------


## hylje

Itämetron matkustajamäärää ja kannattavuuskynnyksiä miettiessä kannattaa muistaa, että itämetron vaihtoehto ei ole yksi itäratikka, vaan useampia. Jo kaksi itäratikkaa jakavat kuormaa sen verran, että nykyiset matkustajamäärät saadaan palveltua hyvin samalla kun suuri osa liityntäliikenteestä voidaan leikata lyhyemmäksi tai kokonaan pois.

Kolmannella itäratikalla, joka pysähtyisi erittäin harvakseltaan Itäväylän varressa voitaisiin saada hieman kauempaa tulevatkin palveltua järkevällä matka-ajalla kantakaupungista. Itse kyllä haaveilisin tässä kohtaa lähijunasta aina Porvooseen.

Östersundomin selvityksistä käy ilmi, että rakennuskustannuksiltaan kolme itäratikkaa vastaavat suurin piirtein ja hyvin karkeasti yhtä itämetroa. Suunnilleen yhtä hyvät tulokset matkustajakapasiteetiltaan oltaisiin siis saatu molemmin ratkaisuin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> niin puhutaan karkeasti 19-21000 matkustajan määrästä huipputunnille.


Niin, ja kun jaat sen kahdella, saat matkustajat yhteen suuntaan, jota Anterokin varmasti tarkoitti, kun puhui busseistakin vain yhteen suuntaan. Ja koska metron kuormitus on painottunut ruuhkasuuntaan, päästään sitten noin 12 000 matkustajaan ruuhkasuuntaan ja loput sitä vastaan.

----------


## Teme444

> Niin, ja kun jaat sen kahdella, saat matkustajat yhteen suuntaan, jota Anterokin varmasti tarkoitti, kun puhui busseistakin vain yhteen suuntaan. Ja koska metron kuormitus on painottunut ruuhkasuuntaan, päästään sitten noin 12 000 matkustajaan ruuhkasuuntaan ja loput sitä vastaan.


Toki noin voi olla. Kertonee tämän itse jos noin todella on. Kuitenkin oma käsitykseni on, että tuo kuormituslaskelma kannatavuuden suhteen on tehty nimen omaisesti kokonaiskuormituksen suhteen tietyllä reittiosalla reitin huipputunnilla, ei yhden suunnan. Näin ainakin oli silloin kun viimeeksi jouduin olemaan tekemisissä noiden kannatavuusrajojen kanssa. Siinä tosin oli kyse radan sähköistyksestä ja se oli rahtiliikenteen puolella, mutta aika kornilta tuntuu äkisti, että kannattavuusrajat laskettaisiin ja esitettäisiin tyystin eri metodein henkilö ja rahtiliikenteessä. Tosin Suomessa aika ajoin törmää sellaisiin suunnittelukukkasiin ettei hevin usko maailmalla.

Toisaalta jos otetaan tuo keskiarvoluku 20 000 ja sillä saataisiin nuo määrät aikaan, niin suhde olisi 2:3 ja se tuskin toteutuu todellisuudessa. Ainakin oma näppituntuma suurilta asemilta, lähinnä Rautatientori ja Kamppi, kertoisi suhteen olevan lähempänä 1:4, Itäkeskuksessa tuo 2:3 onkin varmasti lähellä totuutta.

Edit: Toki rahtiliikenteessä on tietyllä tavalla helpompi toimia ja käyttää jopa hetkellisesti maksimikapasiteettiä tietyllä pätkällä tiettyyn suuntaan ilman kokonaistaloudellisuuden paljoa siitä kärsivättä, jos muissa reunaehdoissa voidaan joustaa (esim. aikataulu).

----------


## j-lu

->M100 junayksikköön mahtuu 130 ihmistä istumaan. Sovitaan että seisomaan mahtuu saman verran. Helsingin laituripituuksilla M100:a mahtuu ajamaan kolmen yksikön junina. Kolmen yksikön junaan mahtuu osapuilleen 800 ihmistä. Junia kulkee reittioppaan mukaan perjantaina neljästä eteenpäin kerran neljässä minuutissa. Tunnissa siis 15 junaa. Tästä saadaan, että kapasiteetti on 12000 henkilöä tunnissa suuntaansa.

Mulla ei ole käryä, että voidaanko junia ajaa tiheämmin, enkä ole varma, että mahtuuko niihin vaunuihin enemmän seisomaan kuin istumaan, mutta kyllä tuo 12000 ihmistä tunnissa on ainakin nopean guuglauksen perusteella suuruuslukuna oikealla pallokentällä. 

Matkoja voidaan toki tehdä tunnissa enemmän kuin 12000 yhteen suuntaan, koska kaikki eivät matkusta linjan päästä päähän. Heilurilinjoilla, kuten metro, matkoja tehdään yleensä paljon enemmän kuin on linjan teoreettinen kapasiteetti. Sama pätee busseihin ja raitiovaunuihin. Silti joukkoliikennevälineen kapasiteetti ilmoitetaan edellä mainitulla tavalla, enkä kyllä äkkiseltään keksi, että miksi se pitäisi ilmoittaa jotenkin muuten.

Mitä tulee Helsingin metron kritiikkiin, niin tavallaan se menee yli. Metrossa toki on paljon ongelmia, mutta suurimmat eivät liity itse liikennevälineeseen, vaan maankäyttöön asemien ympäristössä. Pähkinänkuoressa: jos ei haluta rakentaa kerrosneliöitä, on sanoinkuvaamattoman typerää rakentaa raskasraidetta (maan alle). Mutta maassa maan tavalla ja Helsingissä ihmiset kerätään metroon pitkin peltoja liityntäliikenteellä. Jos viitsii vähän perehtyä liikennesuunnitteluun, niin ymmärtää suhteellisen helposti, kuinka hölmöläismäistä toiminta on.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kuitenkin oma käsitykseni on, että tuo kuormituslaskelma kannatavuuden suhteen on tehty nimen omaisesti kokonaiskuormituksen suhteen tietyllä reittiosalla reitin huipputunnilla, ei yhden suunnan.


En ymmärrä, mitä järkeä siinä olisi. Tarjottavan kapasiteetin eli kustannukset määrää huippukuorma yhteen suuntaan. Se ei kauheasti täydestä vaunusta jäävää matkustajaa lohduta, että toiseen suuntaan mahtuisi kyllä hyvin, koska liikennesuunnittelija päätti mitoittaa tarjonnan kokonaiskuormituksen mukaan.

----------


## GT8N

Nyt pitää myös muistaa, että tuleva automaattimetro lyhentää junapituudet neljään vaunuun. Toki on väitetty, että vuoroväli lyhenee, mutta jo pelkästään pidemmät asema-ajat (todennäköisesti nykyisenkaltaisen vuorovälin kanssa) tulevat varmasti laskemaan linjan kapasiteettia nykyisestä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nyt on oikeastaan pakko kysyä vähän referenssiä tuolle metron max käyttäjämäärälle. Nimittäin tuossa mainittu 12 000 hlö/h tuntuu aikas ohuelta määrältä.


Se on HKL:n tilastoarvo, suunnilleen. Tarkka arvo on vaihdellut muutaman sadan alle ja parhaimmillaan kai vähän yli. Kyse on matkustajamäärästä kuljetettuna Kulosaaren sillalla yhteen suuntaan. Kulosaaren silta on eniten kuormitettu osa metrorataa.

Nyt en jaksa kaivaa sellaista julkaisua tai nettisivua, mistä tuo luku löytyy. Se kun on ollut tuossa jo vuosikymmenen tai enemmän ja minulle niin itsestäänselvä asia, etten enää muista missä se milloinkin esiintyy. Se löytynee mm. erilaisissa selvityksissä, joihin tavalla tai toisella liittyy metron matkustajamäärä.




> ->M100 junayksikköön mahtuu 130 ihmistä istumaan. Sovitaan että seisomaan mahtuu saman verran. Helsingin laituripituuksilla M100:a mahtuu ajamaan kolmen yksikön junina.


M100-junien alkuperäinen ilmoitettu kapasiteetti oli yhteensä 400 matkustajaa vaunuparia kohden. Se on muistaakseni laskettu 4 hlö/m^2 seisovat matkustajat. Nykyään HKL/HSL ei laske enää näin paljon, vaan lähtökohta on 3 hlö/m^2 ja käytävästä lasketaan osa leveydestä pois. Mitoituskapasiteetti on siten nykyään 287 hlö/vaunupari. Mitoituskapasiteetilla nykyinen 15 vuoroa tunnissa tekee 12.915 hlö/h. Entinen kapasiteetti oli 18.000 hlö/h.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> aika kornilta tuntuu äkisti, että kannattavuusrajat laskettaisiin ja esitettäisiin tyystin eri metodein henkilö ja rahtiliikenteessä.


Tuollaiset matkustajamääriin perustuvat kannattavuusrajat ovat kuitenkin vain heittoja, joilla ehkä osutaan vähän sinnepäin. Infrahankkeiden kustannukset vaihtelevat niin suuresti esim. rakentamisolosuhteiden mukaan, ettei mitään yleispäteviä kannattavuusrajoja voida laskea, vaan jokaisen hankkeen kannattavuus on tarkasteltava erikseen.

----------


## Teme444

> Se on HKL:n tilastoarvo, suunnilleen. Tarkka arvo on vaihdellut muutaman sadan alle ja parhaimmillaan kai vähän yli. Kyse on matkustajamäärästä kuljetettuna Kulosaaren sillalla yhteen suuntaan. Kulosaaren silta on eniten kuormitettu osa metrorataa.


Onko tosiaan. Itse kun olen ollut käsityksessä, jonka mukaan se olisi Hakaniemi-Rautatientori väli.




> Nyt en jaksa kaivaa sellaista julkaisua tai nettisivua, mistä tuo luku löytyy. Se kun on ollut tuossa jo vuosikymmenen tai enemmän ja minulle niin itsestäänselvä asia, etten enää muista missä se milloinkin esiintyy.


Sitä kun nimen omaan olisin kaivannut. EN tässä lähde kiistelemään etteikö tuo voisi olla yhdensuunnan kuorma hiupputunnille Kulosaaressa yhdelle suunnalle, joka pätisi kyllä esittämiini lukuihin vähintään kohtuullisesti. Toisaalta milloin tuo luku on saatu, onko tilanne muuttunut ja muuttuuko se vuosittain, vuosikymmenen aikan jne. miten vai muuttuuko mitenkään. Jokatapauksessa itsestään selvyyksiä ei pitäisi olla, etenkään liikennesuunnittelussa. Ihmiset, kuten tiedetään, eivät välttämättä ole rationaalisia tai käyttäydy ympäristön muutosten yhdeydessä rationaalisesti.




> En ymmärrä, mitä järkeä siinä olisi. Tarjottavan kapasiteetin eli kustannukset määrää huippukuorma yhteen suuntaan. Se ei kauheasti täydestä vaunusta jäävää matkustajaa lohduta, että toiseen suuntaan mahtuisi kyllä hyvin, koska liikennesuunnittelija päätti mitoittaa tarjonnan kokonaiskuormituksen mukaan.


Vähän karrikoiden sanoen. Kuskia tai matkustajat olisivat varmasti myös mielissään siitä, että vaunuun kyllä mahtuu muttei sillä pääse mihinkään kun kapasiteetti on päätetty huippukuorman mukaan yhteensuuntaan. 

Kun tosi asia on se, että infra pitää rakentaa kokonaisuuden mukaan ja sen määrien ja se infra kutenkin on se joka maksaa ja joka pitää suunnitella katuverkkoon pitkällä aikavälillä. On totta, että pelkkä kokonaisvolyymi ei vielä ole autuaaksi tekevä tieto, mutta se on se, joka oleellisesti vaikuttaa kustannusten jakaantumiseen per matkustaja (joka on kannattavuuden ohella varsin oleellinen mittari, vaikkakaan varsin vähän itsessää käytetty) vaan pitää tuntea myös jakauma ainakin niiltä osin joissa tämä huippukuorma on todellisuutta.




> Tuollaiset matkustajamääriin perustuvat kannattavuusrajat ovat kuitenkin vain heittoja, joilla ehkä osutaan vähän sinnepäin. Infrahankkeiden kustannukset vaihtelevat niin suuresti esim. rakentamisolosuhteiden mukaan, ettei mitään yleispäteviä kannattavuusrajoja voida laskea, vaan jokaisen hankkeen kannattavuus on tarkasteltava erikseen.


Näinhan se toki on. Tosin sillä saadaan jonkilaista arviota aikaiseksi kun se voidaan aina suhteuttaa tuohon hankkeen hintaan jo suunnitteluvaiheessa. Tosin kuten jo todettu, niin pelkkä määrä ei vielä ole se tieto jolla yksin tekee paljoakaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vähän karrikoiden sanoen. Kuskia tai matkustajat olisivat varmasti myös mielissään siitä, että vaunuun kyllä mahtuu muttei sillä pääse mihinkään kun kapasiteetti on päätetty huippukuorman mukaan yhteensuuntaan.


Suurin vuorokauden aikana esiintyvä hetkellinen kapasiteettitarve on liikennejärjestelmän mitoittava kapasiteetti. Vuorokautinen liikennemäärä ei ole kapasiteetin mitoituksen kannalta mitenkään merkittävä, mutta se vaikuttaa joukkoliikenteessä talouteen, koska liikennöinnin kustannukset ja tulot määräytyvät vuorokautisen liikenteen määrän mukaan. Toki sitten on vielä viikko- ja vuosivaihtelu.

Liikenteen kokonaiskustannusten kannalta olisi eduksi, jos liikenteen kysyntä olisi mahdollisimman tasaista. Mutta se on mahdoton vaatimus, kun ihmiset nukkuvat öisin, käyvät yleensä töissä aamusta iltapäivään ja viettävät sitten vapaa-aikaa illan. Vaikka työmatkat ovat nykyään noin 1/3 ihmisten tekemistä matkoista, ne osuvat kutenkin hyvin lyhyelle aikavälille, mikä tekee aamu- ja iltapäivän työmatkaliikenteestä liikennejärjestelmää mitoittavan liikenteen. Ja tällainen keskusta-lähiöt -rakenne on kaikkein viheliäisin liikenteen hoidon kannalta, koska ruuhka-ajan liikenne on vain yhdensuuntaista ja yhteen pienehköön alueeseen keskittyvää.

Antero

----------


## late-

> EN tässä lähde kiistelemään etteikö tuo voisi olla yhdensuunnan kuorma hiupputunnille Kulosaaressa yhdelle suunnalle, joka pätisi kyllä esittämiini lukuihin vähintään kohtuullisesti.


Minulla on tässä HKL:n syksyn 2006 profiilitaulukko keskustan metro-osuudesta. Se perustuu 7.11.2006 nousijoihin eri asemilla ja syksyllä 2005 tehtyyn laskentaan, jolla määriteltiin nousijoiden ja eri osuuksien kuormitusten suhde.

Taulukko on jaettu tasatunteihin. Suurimman kuorman 60 minuutin jakso ei välttämättä ole tasatunti, mutta näin tarkasteltuna kuormittunein tunti on kello 8-9 Kulosaaren ja Sörnäisten välillä. Keskustaan päin on laskettu 10812 matkustajaa ja keskustasta pois 3399. Metro on siis erittäin epätasaisesti kuormittunut aamuruuhkassa. Iltaruuhkassa vastaavat luvut ovat 5797 ja 10176. Tarkuushan näissä ei ole lähelläkään yhtä matkustajaa, vaan luvut sýntyvät laskentakaavoista. Käytännössä kannattaisi pyöristää.

Metroasemien saapuvia ja poistuvia matkustajia lasketaan jatkuvasti automaattisesti, mutta ymmärtääkseni profiilikaavoja ei ole päivitetty pitkään aikaan, joten eri osuuksien tuntikohtaisia matkustajamääriä ei pystytä kovin luotettavasti tällä hetkelläa arvioimaan.

----------


## Compact

> ... kun viimein on tiedostettu, että "raidekerroin" saavutetaan vaivattomasti ilman oikeita raiteitakin.


Tuoreita havaintoja johdinauton tunnettavuudesta eli ehkä myös raidekertoimesta Esslingenistä kuluneelta viikolta:

Vieraillessani erään paikallisen luona (tavallinen ihminen, ei liikenneharrastaja, syntyperäinen paikkakuntalainen), hän ei aluksi käsittänyt kysymystäni sikäläisistä johdinautoista, mutta hetken mietittyään totesi, että onhan täällä linja-autoja, joissa on langat katolla. 

Kun sitten kävimme Esslingenin kaupungin matkailutoimistossa, en voinut olla kysymättä mitä he osaisivat kertoa kaupungin johdinautoista. Saksassa kun on nykyään vain kolme johdinautokaupunkia. Kyseessä on siis suuri paikallinen erikoisuus, jonka luulisi tuovan myös johdinautoharrastajia paikkakunnalle. 

Ensiksi virkailija luuli minun kysyneeni sellaisesta asiasta kuin *Trollinger*. Se on paikallista punaviiniä. Trolleybusseista ei kaupungin matkailutoimisto suoralta kädeltä sitten tiennyt yhtikäs mitään. 

Elikkä: jos johdinautot nauttisivat jotain erityistä mainetta, kuten raidekerrointa #2, luulisi sellaisen seikan olevan myös i-punktissa tiedossa. Lopputulos oli, että paikallisille johdinautot eivät olleet sen kummoisempia kuin muutkaan linja-autot, eli mitään raidekerrointa en löytänyt. Samat nollakertoimet olivat kaikilla linjureilla ja samanlailla trolleybussit pomputtivat kadulla kuin muutkin onnikat. Linjoja taisi olla neljä, verkoston pituus on 11,7 km.

Kuvassa Städtischer Verkehrsbetrieb Esslingen am Neckar eli SVE:n Van Hool (AG 300 T) -trolleybussi nro 211 vuodelta 2002 Stuttgartissa (Obertürkheimissa) matkalla Esslingeniin linjalla 101 (S-Bahn Obertürkheim - Lerchenäcker).

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Elikkä: jos johdinautot nauttisivat jotain erityistä mainetta, kuten ”raidekerrointa #2”, luulisi sellaisen seikan olevan myös i-punktissa tiedossa. Lopputulos oli, että paikallisille johdinautot eivät olleet sen kummoisempia kuin muutkaan linja-autot, eli mitään raidekerrointa en löytänyt.


Ei linja-autoilla - oli energialähde mikä tahansa - automaattisesti mitään raidekerroin #2:sia kuulukaan olla eikä kukaan niin ole väittänytkään. Linja-autotekniikan pohjalta toki on muodostettavissa linjastokokonaisuus (tai vain yksi runkolinja), jolla saavutetaan ko. ominaisuuksia - riippumatta energialähteestä. Salzburgissa päämäärään on päästy erinomaisesti ja siellä sähkökäytön ansiosta on kustannuspuoli esimerkillisen hyvällä mallilla. Ikään kuin sivutuotteena bussit ovat siellä sitten lähipäästöttömiä ja erittäin hiljaisia.

----------


## ultrix

> Tuoreita havaintoja johdinauton tunnettavuudesta eli ehkä myös ”raidekertoimesta” Esslingenistä kuluneelta viikolta:
> 
> Vieraillessani erään paikallisen luona (tavallinen ihminen, ei liikenneharrastaja, syntyperäinen paikkakuntalainen), hän ei aluksi käsittänyt kysymystäni sikäläisistä johdinautoista, mutta hetken mietittyään totesi, että onhan täällä linja-autoja, joissa on langat katolla. 
> 
> Kun sitten kävimme Esslingenin kaupungin matkailutoimistossa, en voinut olla kysymättä mitä he osaisivat kertoa kaupungin johdinautoista. Saksassa kun on nykyään vain kolme johdinautokaupunkia. Kyseessä on siis suuri paikallinen erikoisuus, jonka luulisi tuovan myös johdinautoharrastajia paikkakunnalle. 
> 
> Ensiksi virkailija luuli minun kysyneeni sellaisesta asiasta kuin *Trollinger*. Se on paikallista punaviiniä. Trolleybusseista ei kaupungin matkailutoimisto suoralta kädeltä sitten tiennyt yhtikäs mitään.


Käytithän johdinbussista sanaa *O*(berleitnungs)*bus*?

----------


## Compact

> Käytithän johdinbussista sanaa *O*(berleitnungs)*bus*?


Kyllä sitä *O*ota myös käytettiin.

----------


## ultrix

> Kyllä sitä *O*ota myös käytettiin.


Aika jännä sitten, että liikennehullussa maassa ei olla tietoisia oman joukkoliikennejärjestelmän erityispiirteistä tuon enempää. Varsinkin kun vertaa jatkuvaan paatokseen Tampereellakin, kuinka kuulemma _rollikat pitää meinaan saara takas_ 35 vuoden johtimettoman ajan jälkeen,_ eikä mitään turhaa ja kaľľista ratikkahaihattelua_.

----------


## Antero Alku

Mistä sitten johtuukin, selityksen puutteesta huolimatta raitioliikenne on taas ylittänyt käyttäjäennusteet.

Teneriffan ratikkalinja 1 on ollut nyt käytössä 4 vuotta (avauspäivä 1.7.2007). Päivittäiseksi matkustajamääräksi ennustettiin 25.000. Kohta avaamisen jälkeen matkamäärä oli 44.000 ja nyt mennään 55.000:ssa. Tiedon pongasin Strassenbahn Magazinen numerosta 8/2011.

Onko tämä nyt sitten raidekerroin vai mikä, mutta ratikalla matkustetaan kumminkin yli 2 kertaa enemmän kuin pitäisi.

Antero

----------


## Knightrider

> Mistä sitten johtuukin, selityksen puutteesta huolimatta raitioliikenne on taas ylittänyt käyttäjäennusteet.Teneriffan ratikkalinja 1 on ollut nyt käytössä 4 vuotta (avauspäivä 1.7.2007). Päivittäiseksi matkustajamääräksi ennustettiin 25.000. Kohta avaamisen jälkeen matkamäärä oli 44.000 ja nyt mennään 55.000:ssa. Tiedon pongasin Strassenbahn Magazinen numerosta 8/2011.Onko tämä nyt sitten raidekerroin vai mikä, mutta ratikalla matkustetaan kumminkin yli 2 kertaa enemmän kuin pitäisi.Antero


Ainakin kyseinen linja on vahvasti brändätty ja kulkee 5 minuutin välein, kun taas bussilinjat kulkevat yleisesti  60 min välein (muutamia 30/120 min välein kulkevia poikkeuksia lukuunottamatta) - toisaalta johtuuko vuoroväli matkustajamääristä vai enemminkin toisinpäin?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ainakin kyseinen linja on vahvasti brändätty ja kulkee 5 minuutin välein, kun taas bussilinjat kulkevat yleisesti  60 min välein...


Pointti on siinä, että ennen liikenteen alkamista arvioitiin 25.000 matkustajaa päivässä, nyt ollaan yli 2-kertaisessa määrässä. En tunne yksityiskohtia, mutta jos on tarjonta mitoitettu ennustetun mukaan, niin silloin on jouduttu ennakoituun nähden yli tuplaantuneen kysynnän vuoksi varmasti lisäämään myös tarjontaa.

Antero

----------


## Dakkus

> Kyllä sitä *O*ota myös käytettiin.


Mitenkäs ihmeessä sana "Oberleitung" voidaan kuulla sanaksi "Trollinger"? Jokin tässä nyt mun mielestäni vähän viittaisi siihen, että on käytetty sanaa "trolley bus" puhuttaessa englanniksi, jolloin turisti-infoilijan tekninen sanasto ei ole riittänyt, tai sitten olet konstruoinut saksan kieleen oman sanan "Trollibus", jota taas ei ole ainakaan yleisessä kielenkäytössä olemassa.

Asia lienee tavalla tai toisella selvinnyt, kun jompikumpi on ottanut käyttöön ilmaisun "Oberleitungsbus" tai "O-Bus".
Berliinin lähellä Eberswaldessa treffeillä käydessäni paikallinen kyllä osasi erikseen mainita heillä olevan hauskempia busseja kuin muilla. 
Samaten pietarilainen entinen avopuolisoni hymyili aina leveästi ajatellessaan trollikoita. Jotain trollikoiden havaitsemisesta voi testata sitenkin, että asettaa molemmat kätensä nyrkkeihin päälakensa päälle, peukalonhangat toisiaan sekä päälakeen koskien, avaa etusormensa ja sitten liikuttelee molempia etusormiaan samassa tahdissa vasemmalle ja oikealle. Olen tätä Pietarissa oppimaani pantomiimia kokeillut muutaman trolllikkakaupungin ja muutaman trollikattoman kaupungin ihmisille. Trollikkakaupunkilaiset hoksaavat asian heti, muut - itseni mukaanlukien - eivät ilman selitystä lainkaan. Otantani on pieni - vaikka toisaalta kansainvälinen - mutta korrelaatio on tähän mennessä ollut sataprosenttinen.
Väittäisinpä, että ajolankojen näkyvyys tuo reitin paremmin esille ja siten tekee siitä helpommin lähestyttävän. Ja ne sarvet ON söpöt!

----------


## 339-DF

Hesarissa pohditaan, miksi ratikka on niin paljon kivempi kuin bussi. HS 25.9.2016: http://www.hs.fi/sunnuntai/a1474604376652

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Hesarissa pohditaan, miksi ratikka on niin paljon kivempi kuin bussi. HS 25.9.2016: http://www.hs.fi/sunnuntai/a1474604376652


Painetussa lehdessä tuo juttu on ehkä nettiversiotakin näyttävämpi - artikkeli hallitsee kahta aukeamaa, niistä ensimmäistä kokonaan. Joku voi nähdä kirjoituksen toimivan aika lailla Tampereen ratikkasuunnitelmien myönteisenä kannanottona ja kannustimena lähteä toteuttamaan sitä. HS:n kannalta Tamperetta lähempänäkin on merkittäviä hankkeita, mutta niistä tärkeät päätökset on jo tehty.

Itse näen Artic-vaunujen onnistumisen keskeisenä elementtinä kehitysprosessissa, jossa Helsingin raitiotiet ovat heräämässä uuteen vahvaan kauteen useiden kymmenien vuosien jälkeen. Omat myönteiset Artic-kokemukseni ovat toki matkustajaosastolta, näillä vaunuilla meneminen on kerta toisensa jälkeen julhava kokemus. Vastaavaa ylvästä, sivistynyttä menoa en ole noin puolenvuosisadan joukkoliikenneharrastukseni aikana kokenut missään päin maailmaa millään muulla liikennevälineellä. Jos vielä infra saataisiin tätä kalustoa vastaavalle korkealuokkaiselle tasolle, niin raitiovaunu hakkaisi aidosti kaikki mahdolliset bussit niin matkustusmukavuudessa kuin muussakin viihtyisyydessään murskaluvuin. Jo nykyinfrallakin Artic on mitä tahansa bussia selvästi mukavampi väline.

Korkealuokkaisia raitioteitä ihailevana en voi toivoa muuta kuin että muutkin metropolialueet kuin pääkaupunkiseutu tarttuisivat tilaisuuteen ja lähtisivät rinta rottingilla kehittämään perinteisiä "maalaiskeskuksiaan" aidoiksi eurooppalaisiksi metropolikeskuksisi valitsemalla joukkoliikennejärjestelmänsä ytimeksi modernin raitiotien modernilla, ylväällä, sivistyneesti kulkevalla kalustolla. Elinkelpoisilla kaupunkiseuduilla muodostuu kysyntää muullekin joukkoliikenteelle, joka sekin joutuu uudistumaan raitioteiden ohella selvitäkseen kilpailussa matkustajista ja ylipäänsä pysyäkseen hengissä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Mun mielestäni artikkeli oli aika höttöä, se puffasi lähinnnä kantakaupungin hipstereiden elämäntapaa, ei noteerannut että niistä lähiöistä joista pääsee metrolla tai lähijunalla liikkumaan, ollaan keskimäärin yhtä tyytyväisiä. 

Fakta on että lähijunilla, metrolla ja raitiovaunuilla tehdään HSL-alueella suurin piirtein yhtä paljon matkoja (55-60 miljoonaa matkaa/v), bussilla taas yhtä paljon kuin noila kolmella muulla yhteensä (180 M/v),  v 2015 toteutuman mukaan. Koska kukin raideliikennemuoto kattaa vain siivun koko pk-seudusta, ja koska kyseiset raideliikennejärjestelmät ovat toisiinsa nähden helkkarin huonosti integroituja toisiinsa, lokeroituu kukin pk-seudun asukas joko raitiovaunu-, juna-, metro- tai bussi-ihmiseksi asuinpaikan mukaan. 

t.Rainer

----------


## j-lu

^ Kyllä, ymmärsit jutun aivan oikein: raitiovaunun käyttö on pk-seudulla nimenomaan merkittävässä määrin enemmän elämäntapavalinta kuin bussin/metron/junan käyttö, joka taas on enemmän taloudellinen valinta. Käyttäjämäärillä ei ole siltä kantilta mitään väliä ja raitiovaunun hohto perustuu osin siihen, että se on kaupunkilaisen elämäntavan valinneen kaupunkilainen liikkumistapavalinta. Ei halpojen neliöiden perässä lähiön valinneen edullinen liikkumistapa, kuten ovat metro, bussi ja juna.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mun mielestäni artikkeli oli aika höttöä, se puffasi lähinnnä kantakaupungin hipstereiden elämäntapaa, ei noteerannut että niistä lähiöistä joista pääsee metrolla tai lähijunalla liikkumaan, ollaan keskimäärin yhtä tyytyväisiä.


Ilman muuta juttu oli siinä mielessä höttöä, että artikkelin tarkoitus ei missään nimessä ollut jotenkin tieteellisesti perustella, miksi raitiovaunu on suositumpi kuin bussi. Ei edes faktoilla perustella, vaikka asiantuntijaakin oli haastateltu. Minusta juttu oli human interest -tyyppinen  havaitusta ilmiöstä kertova. Kerrottiin nimenomaan stadilaisten mielikuvista ja siitä, miten ne mielikuvat johtavat sitten juuri raitiovaunun käyttöön. Emmehän me ihmiset käytännössä kovin rationaalisia ole, ja rakkaus raitiovaunuihin onkin juuri tunnepitoinen asia. Se ei kuitenkaan muuta miksikään sitä, että tunne johtaa tekoihin, mikä sitten näkyy ulospäin niin, että raitiovaunua käytetään enemmän kuin bussia.

Jutussa vertailtiin nimenomaan näitä kahta, joten on kai ihan luonnollista, että siitä puuttuivat niin metro, lähijunat kuin kaikki muutkin kulkuneuvot.




> Itse näen Artic-vaunujen onnistumisen keskeisenä elementtinä kehitysprosessissa, jossa Helsingin raitiotiet ovat heräämässä uuteen vahvaan kauteen useiden kymmenien vuosien jälkeen. Omat myönteiset Artic-kokemukseni ovat toki matkustajaosastolta, näillä vaunuilla meneminen on kerta toisensa jälkeen julhava kokemus. Vastaavaa ylvästä, sivistynyttä menoa en ole noin puolenvuosisadan joukkoliikenneharrastukseni aikana kokenut missään päin maailmaa millään muulla liikennevälineellä.


Artic on aivan ehdottomasti kaikkein hiljaisin matalalattiaraitiovaunu, jonka olen nähnyt (kuullut) ja jolla olen matkustanut. Se on asia, jota minusta kannattaisi rummuttaa enemmänkin, kun vaunua markkinoidaan maailmalle. Sen pitäisi olla mainio myyntivaltti. Jos ja kun hiljaisuuden pystyy osoittamaan melumittauksilla, se on myös asia jonka hankkiva kaupunki voi määritellä tarjouspyynnössään. Hiljaisuuden lisäksi istuimet podesterien päällä ovat ehdoton plussa.

Helsinki on nyt päättänyt hankkia aikamoisen määrän Articeja sekä pitkinä että lyhyinä. Vähän yllättyisin, jos Tampere päätyisi johonkin muuhun kuin Articiin. Oslossa puolestaan kuusi valmistajaa on selvinnyt varsinaiseen tarjouskilpailuun asti, ja yksi näistä on Skoda. En ole koskaan käynyt Oslossa  ehkä nyt saan hyvän syyn vierailla kaupungissa!

Se vaan harmittaa, että liikenneolosuhteet ovat mitä ovat. Mieti, miltä tuntuisi suhahtaa Articilla joskus nopeusrajoitusten mukaan. Viittäkymppiä Manskulla ja vain pysäkeillä pysähdellen  se vasta kokemus olisi!

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jutussa vertailtiin nimenomaan näitä kahta, joten on kai ihan luonnollista, että siitä puuttuivat niin metro, lähijunat kuin kaikki muutkin kulkuneuvot.


Tietenkin ratikkajutusta puuttuivat muut kulkuneuvot. Mutta johtuisikohan se siitä, että niihin ei liity sitä tunnemaailmaa, joka liittyy raitiovaunuihin, vähän joka puolella.

J-lu kirjoitti viestissän siitä, miten busseilla, metrolla ja junilla on erilainen merkitys käyttäjilleen. Minusta se on tärkeä huomio. Ratikkaa ei ole Hesassa pakko käyttää, muita on. Ei kukaan muuta lähiöön sen vuoksi, että siellä saa käyttää bussia, metroa tai junaa. Vaan sen vuoksi, ettei ole varaa asua keskustassa tai kerrostaloasuminen ei kelpaa. Lähiön valintaan voi vaikuttaa ja vaikuttaakin, minkälaiset liikenneolot siellä ovat. Mutta tuskinpa niitä mietitään siten, että haluaa istua jossain välineessä, vaan siten, miten helposti pääsee esim. Helsinkiin. Sitten vain todetaan, mikä on väline, jota on pakko käyttää.

Näitä asioita on jonkin verran tutkittu. Helsinkiläisen tutkimuksen tulos oli, että bussi on huonompi auto kuin oma auto. Metro ja juna ovat parempia. Tai ainakin eri asia kuin oma auto. Mutta niiden käytettävyyttä rajoittaa saavutettavuus.

Ratikalla on sekä mielikuva paremmasta kuin oma auto että saavutettavuus. Tosin on pakko todeta, että monen uuden ratikkajärejstelmän ongelma on heikompi saavutettavuus kuin vanhoilla. Tämä on seurausta optimoinnista palvelukyvyn kanssa. Nopeus on kiinni pysäkkivälistä, ja pysäkkivälin harventaminen heikentää saavutettavuutta. Toinen ongelma on kustannus, jonka vuoksi tehdään harvoja rataverkkoja. Kadut ja metrot saavat maksaa mitä hyvänsä, ratikka ei.

Antero

----------


## 8.6

Mielestäni Articin matkustusmukavuus on vanhoja nivelvaunuja huonompi. Syynä on, että Articin jalkatilat ovat todella pienet vaunun ollessa melko tyhjä, kun jalat osuvat edessä olevaan telikoteloon tai muovipleksiin. Kun nivelvaussa edessä olevalle paikalle istuu joku, ero tasoittuu., joten täydessä vaunussa matkustusmukavuudessa ei ole juuri eroa. Lisäksi Articin äänimaailma on jonkin verran nivelvaunuja huonompi. Varioon verrattuna Artic on toki parempi Varion pitäessä ärsyttävää meteliä varsinkin ristikoiden kohdalla. Articin mukavuutta parantaisi myös, jos sisänäytöttöjen suurta pinta-alaa alettaisiin hyödyntää. Näytöissä mahtuisi hyvin lukemaan samaan aikaan esim. "9 Länsiterminaali 9 Västra terminal" nykyisen käytännön sijaan. Jatkuvasti vaihtuva teksti häiritsee jonkin verran.

Bussien matkustusmukavuudessa valitetaan yleensä tärinästä, mutta itseäni se ei häiritse. Bussien matkustusmukavuus on kuitenkin paljon ratikoita huonompi, ja huononee jatkuvasti uusien bussien myötä. Esimerkiksi äänimaailma on hyvä esim. Transdevin bussissa 310, joku varmaan tietää, mikä sen malli on. Nykyisissä busseissa moottori pitää huonoa ääntä, ja jatkuva ovien lukittuminen ja lukituksen aukeaminen pysäkeiden lisäksi myös liikennevaloissa ärsyttää. Myöskin hienot paineilmaovet on korvattu liukuovilla.

----------


## PepeB

> Mielestäni Articin matkustusmukavuus on vanhoja nivelvaunuja huonompi. Syynä on, että Articin jalkatilat ovat todella pienet vaunun ollessa melko tyhjä, kun jalat osuvat edessä olevaan telikoteloon tai muovipleksiin. Kun nivelvaussa edessä olevalle paikalle istuu joku, ero tasoittuu., joten täydessä vaunussa matkustusmukavuudessa ei ole juuri eroa. Lisäksi Articin äänimaailma on jonkin verran nivelvaunuja huonompi. Varioon verrattuna Artic on toki parempi Varion pitäessä ärsyttävää meteliä varsinkin ristikoiden kohdalla. Articin mukavuutta parantaisi myös, jos sisänäytöttöjen suurta pinta-alaa alettaisiin hyödyntää. Näytöissä mahtuisi hyvin lukemaan samaan aikaan esim. "9 Länsiterminaali 9 Västra terminal" nykyisen käytännön sijaan. Jatkuvasti vaihtuva teksti häiritsee jonkin verran.
> 
> Bussien matkustusmukavuudessa valitetaan yleensä tärinästä, mutta itseäni se ei häiritse. Bussien matkustusmukavuus on kuitenkin paljon ratikoita huonompi, ja huononee jatkuvasti uusien bussien myötä. Esimerkiksi äänimaailma on hyvä esim. Transdevin bussissa 310, joku varmaan tietää, mikä sen malli on. Nykyisissä busseissa moottori pitää huonoa ääntä, ja jatkuva ovien lukittuminen ja lukituksen aukeaminen pysäkeiden lisäksi myös liikennevaloissa ärsyttää. Myöskin hienot paineilmaovet on korvattu liukuovilla.


Articeissa yksi suuri miinus on penkkien sijoittaminen "korokkeelle". Käytävä jää kuin pieneksi kujaksi, jossa on myös varioita vaikeampi väistää toista.

----------


## petteri

> Articeissa yksi suuri miinus on penkkien sijoittaminen "korokkeelle". Käytävä jää kuin pieneksi kujaksi, jossa on myös varioita vaikeampi väistää toista.


Kapea käytävä on käytännössä matalalattiaisen ja kapean raitiovaunun ominaisuus. Vanhoissa nivelratikoissa on enemmän käytävätilaa kun penkitys on 1+2 ja korkealattiaisessa kalustossa pyörille on hyvin tilaa lattiatason alapuolella.

----------


## Ketorin

> Kapea käytävä on käytännössä matalalattiaisen ja kapean raitiovaunun ominaisuus. Vanhoissa nivelratikoissa on enemmän käytävätilaa kun penkitys on 1+2 ja korkealattiaisessa kalustossa pyörille on hyvin tilaa lattiatason alapuolella.


Sanoisin, että tässä valossa ideaali rakenne modernille matalalattiaraitiovaunulle voisi olla kaksikerroksinen vaunu, jossa alhaalla on väljää, penkit ehkä mahdollisesti vain 1+1 ja yläkerrassa tiiviimpää 2+2 -penkitystä.

----------

